# Bigfoot - The jabbering goes on



## Otis (Feb 15, 2011)

I still say there is a chance, just wish we could get more educated people on film. Seems the folks who have saw bigfoot have alot in common with people who give interviews describing the tornado that just hit.What say you?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

It was a UFO!


----------



## Otis (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It was a UFO!


 
This coming from a guy with over 500 guns, 1,000,000,000 live rounds and a tinfoil hat to boot. (emotions deactivated on this computer, insert poke in the eye) LOL


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Otis said:


> This coming from a guy with over 500 guns, 1,000,000,000 live rounds and a tinfoil hat to boot. (emotions deactivated on this computer, insert poke in the eye) LOL



Ouch...that hurt!      Oh and your #'s are off slightly...ever so slightly!    Oh and I used the foil hat for cooking a roast the other week!     I'm gonna wear my winder lickkers helmut instead and see how it goes.


----------



## Otis (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ouch...that hurt!      Oh and your #'s are off slightly...ever so slightly!    Oh and I used the foil hat for cooking a roast the other week!     I'm gonna wear my winder lickkers helmut instead and see how it goes.


 
Its all in fun, my bet is your avatar ran the last snowman out of Ga? By the way, make me a deal on a semi-auto shotgun with a slug barrel.


----------



## Cindi (Feb 15, 2011)

I believe that where there is smoke, there is fire. These sightings have been going on since before I was alive. There are ancient cave drawings of these creatures and the list goes on and on. Can't see the wind either, but it's there. I believe and don't give a fat fig who don't like it.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 15, 2011)

I just wonder if bigfoot tastes good with dumplings.


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 15, 2011)

Sargent said:


> I just wonder if bigfoot tastes good with dumplings.



Bet BigFoots thinkin the same thing bout You


----------



## Sargent (Feb 15, 2011)

swamp hunter said:


> Bet BigFoots thinkin the same thing bout You



Bring it on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

Sargent said:


> I just wonder if bigfoot tastes good with dumplings.





swamp hunter said:


> Bet BigFoots thinkin the same thing bout You





OH SNAPPPPPP!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

Didn't they find him in south of atlanta a few years ago? Stayed in a freezer for a while best I remember.. case solved....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

Dadgummit, the joker just walked thru my house, slapped me on da hinay, and said come on to bed "big boy"....










My bad it was just the wife . . .


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

I can hear it now... Quack .. you big dud.....take me to bed or you won't see me till it comes out on Discovery Channel....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Otis, I've been recoinoitteuring the topo and satpics of your compound in North Alabama. I'm not so sure you might not have a resident skunk ape or two up there with you.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 15, 2011)

Bigfoot is getting a Reality Show.

Based on the current shows, it STILL won't prove anything.


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ima thinkin this bigfeet critter is indestrucktable...two of them mods put a bullit apiece in it last night ...Nic and BB....burried it and here it is again rearin its ugly head...my personal thinkin on this is...ifin' a feller would shoot sumthin that is unknow to them, well I dont want to be a huntin' anywhr neer em....jes stay in yer mac-mantions a watchin yer monster quest greasin yer overpriced overpowered white elefant rifle....cause if ya'll recall there is anuther set of commadments....that gos with firearms...Number 4 states** Be sure of your target and what's beyond it.** 
I do like wearing my treetalks...ima big feller and with all that jute on me you yahoos mite think ima bigfeet...
anuter thang...people who would kill a bigfeet and then bbq it...well kinda reminds me of that Hannaible Lector feller...and I aint got much respect fur him neither.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Swampthang2 said:


> Ima thinkin this bigfeet critter is indestrucktable...two of them mods put a bullit apiece in it last night ...Nic and BB....burried it and here it is again rearin its ugly head...my personal thinkin on this is...ifin' a feller would shoot sumthin that is unknow to them, well I dont want to be a huntin' anywhr neer em....jes stay in yer mac-mantions a watchin yer monster quest greasin yer overpriced overpowered white elefant rifle....cause if ya'll recall there is anuther set of commadments....that gos with firearms...Number 4 states** Be sure of your target and what's beyond it.**
> I do like wearing my treetalks...ima big feller and with all that jute on me you yahoos mite think ima bigfeet...
> anuter thang...people who would kill a bigfeet and then bbq it...well kinda reminds me of that Hannaible Lector feller...and I aint got much respect fur him neither.


 
We might just conjur up a 1st annual Bigfeets gatherin this summer, after their mating season is over mind you..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cindi said:


> I believe that where there is smoke, there is fire. These sightings have been going on since before I was alive. There are ancient cave drawings of these creatures and the list goes on and on. Can't see the wind either, but it's there. I believe and don't give a fat fig who don't like it.



So if someone started a rumor about you.  And it generated a lot of smoke, is there fire?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> So if someone started a rumor about you. And it generated a lot of smoke, is there fire?


 
Cindi's a Bigfeets????


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 15, 2011)

Bigfeeta.

The "a" for the feminine form.....


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 15, 2011)

Cindi said:


> I believe that where there is smoke, there is fire. These sightings have been going on since before I was alive. There are ancient cave drawings of these creatures and the list goes on and on. Can't see the wind either, but it's there. I believe and don't give a fat fig who don't like it.



Honey, they aint no place here for Common sense like that...........All you gonna do is draw a bunch of ..........well, edited before I say stuff that will get edited......

Dont want to lose my place here



> So if someone started a rumor about you. And it generated a lot of smoke, is there fire?



See what I mean...........the skeptics got no rebuttal to the overwhelming evidence so they act like Democrats and start the spin.........
They say things like, 
Wheres the Video?  Which picture would they like that they keep asking? There are several...........
Where is the proof? Prints? Prints with dermal ridges dont count?
Hows come they aint caught one yet?  There are lots of things out there that have NOT been caught, IMHumbleO

Then they'll go so far and say that they "Might be"out in the Pac NW, but they aint here in GA...........all I ever said was "Possible".............I think most things are more likely to be "Possible" rather than "Impossible"..............

Didn't any of you guys grow up to be told that ANYTHING is Possible?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cindi's a Bigfeets????



Have you No shame Sir?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 15, 2011)

Otis said:


> I still say there is a chance, just wish we could get more educated people on film. Seems the folks who have saw bigfoot have alot in common with people who give interviews describing the tornado that just hit.What say you?



You know, if you change the title of this to the Bigfoot Driveler, we might get a few more folks to join in...............of course then this thing will get filled up in less than a week.

I agree...........why is it that anything that goes mainstream is a hoax starring Mr "Git Now, Go-on Git!"?  Why do they not show the Jacobs Creature on ALL of these shows? Where is the investigation to that one?

There is NOTHING new right now that I know of, but I do know that Moneymaker(BFRO Dude) is filming episodes that will air on Animal Planet, I hope by the end of this year..........not sure yet, but you can bet I will let you know about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Have you No shame Sir?


 
Not much..


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not much..



Do you have to do the Chicken thing?

Me no likey..............it scares me


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2011)

Good lord, this is still happening? 

So, anybody heard any fresh squealin' and whackin' in the woods or anything?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Do you have to do the Chicken thing?
> 
> Me no likey..............it scares me


 
Well, I figured if oversized monkeys exist then the same applies to cheeekuns...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 15, 2011)

All I'm trying to say is that not all smoke leads to fire.


----------



## watch1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Was the "Hunters and Bigfoot" Topic removed?

Mike (watch1)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Threads in the Campfire get locked at 1000 posts.  
It still there just locked.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 15, 2011)

So all that evidence is preserved here for posterity.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I figured if oversized monkeys exist then the same applies to cheeekuns...





That reminds me...


----------



## watch1 (Feb 15, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> So all that evidence is preserved here for posterity.



Well, it had gotten to the point that is was way beyond an embarrassment to some of the forum members and they don't have sense enough to realize it. Nothing productive was going to come out of it so I wish it had been removed. 

You are right about it being preserved for posterity. When the truth does come out, everyone will be looking for information about these creatures and they will be reading all those wonderful and intelligent posts.

I have seen many posts made in the past that many wish they had never hit that (Submit Reply) button. I have a feeling that there are going to be more of them. 

I can tell all this. There are photos, video and other evidence of these creatures that have already been officially copyrighted. They are just waiting for the "Discovery" to happen before they release them. They feel that without that, the evidence will not be taken seriously. 

When it does come, and it will, there will be a flood of evidence made public and all these remarks made by all the know it all s will be the laughing stock.

Many laugh when I say there is a cover-up about the information. Can you say that we are being told the truth about all the things going on in the world today?

Why a cover-up many ask. It all has to do with money. 

Even the Bigfoot community are starting to feel this. They know the truth and research findings are not being made public. Which TV shows are basically delivering the new findings. Who are the experts that everyone is depending on to bring this info out? 

Now you have to ask, who works for who.

I give you a quote from A journal that you can read at:

http://www.bigfootabcs.org/

**
"‘Dr. Meldrum,’ I said, ‘I read
in the news that the Bush Administration has issued a mandate to all Biologists in the U.S. who are in positions to ascertain species value as to whether or not
they are worth trying to protect and save as endangered. They have been instructed to scale back value assessments, making many species especially
vulnerable to extinction. Are you affected by this mandate?’ This time, initial shock and alarm at my direct question registered clearly, and looking like a
trapped soul, he again truthfully answered my question. ‘Yes Karl, I suppose you could say that,’ so softly I could barely hear. At this point, he became aware of his grad assistants’ open staring of incredulity, and hurriedly ushered me back into his office, shutting the door."  
**

There is a lot more to this story and you can find it there.

Like I said...follow the money. You will see what is being done and how all these shows are designed to do one thing, That is to entertain the viewer and make the Bigfoot researchers a laughing stock and to control what information is presented. The reasons vary, but it my belief that this is being done.

Time will tell. In the words of so many "Prove" me wrong.

Mike (watch1)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 15, 2011)

watch1 said:


> I can tell all this. There are photos, video and other evidence of these creatures that have already been officially copyrighted. They are just waiting for the "Discovery" to happen before they release them. They feel that without that, the evidence will not be taken seriously.
> 
> When it does come, and it will, there will be a flood of evidence made public and all these remarks made by all the know it all s will be the laughing stock.



Evidence that will be copyrighted?  Definition of copyright:



> Copyright is the set of exclusive rights granted to the author or creator of an original work, including the right to copy, distribute and adapt the work. These rights can be licensed, transferred and/or assigned.



Keywords: Author, Creator, Original Work.

The next time someone makes a bigfoot up, as has happened in the past, I will still not be the laughing stock.  It's a myth that is being milked for profit...


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mayhap the Bigfooti exist, mayhap the don't.

But the CHUPACABRA......that's FO REAL YO!


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL @ Bitteroot...."Hey Dawg...Did you see that big chicken"?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ouch...that hurt!      Oh and your #'s are off slightly...ever so slightly!    Oh and I used the foil hat for cooking a roast the other week!     I'm gonna wear my winder lickkers helmut instead and see how it goes.



You should wear this


----------



## Sargent (Feb 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> You should wear this



DEVO are really Bigfeets?


----------



## testdepth (Feb 15, 2011)

See what I mean...........the skeptics got no rebuttal to the *overwhelming evidence *so they act like Democrats and start the spin.........


Overwhelming evidence?  

What overwhelming evidence exists to prove the Bigfoot exists?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

caught one on my game cam once!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> caught one on my game cam once!


~~groan~~


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> caught one on my game cam once!


 
What game were you playing??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 15, 2011)

testdepth said:


> See what I mean...........the skeptics got no rebuttal to the *overwhelming evidence *so they act like Democrats and start the spin.........
> 
> 
> Overwhelming evidence?
> ...


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 15, 2011)

I think I'll take the under on this thread..... What's the odds?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We might just conjur up a 1st annual Bigfeets gatherin this summer, after their mating season is over mind you..


Don't _make me_ hafta go out and ketch a Bigfoot!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Threads in the Campfire get locked at 1000 posts.
> It still there just locked.


So th' bugger bears cain't git in?


testdepth said:


> See what I mean...........the skeptics got no rebuttal to the *overwhelming evidence *so they act like Democrats and start the spin.........
> 
> 
> Overwhelming evidence?
> ...


Like I said: Don't _make me_ hafta go ketch one!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey believers,   The truth is out!   NO SUCH THING AS BIG FOOT!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay Watch1/Mike... lets go ahead and get them black helicopters of yours out of the way for the new folks? Bigfeets, government conspiracy, cover-ups at schools of higher learning... the only thing missing here is some good ol' fashioned devil worshipping? Has Dick Cheney got something to do with this?

Why does Bfriendly keep calling the 'logical' folks on here democrats? Is that part of the conspiracy? Reckon how it is that all the 'evidence' the bigfeet folks always is a posting all comes straight from one of them BF websites? If they really was a bigfoot, could he whip a grizzly bear? Superman? Why is BitterRoot a posting in this thread? He started a conspiracy in the 70's by a shaving possoms and a turning them loose in the Valley and telling everybody they'se 'chupacawbers' a running around in north Georgia! These are the real questions thats got me tore up...


----------



## Otis (Feb 16, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Okay Watch1/Mike... lets go ahead and get them black helicopters of yours out of the way for the new folks? Bigfeets, government conspiracy, cover-ups at schools of higher learning... the only thing missing here is some good ol' fashioned devil worshipping? Has Dick Cheney got something to do with this?
> 
> Why does Bfriendly keep calling the 'logical' folks on here democrats? Is that part of the conspiracy? Reckon how it is that all the 'evidence' the bigfeet folks always is a posting all comes straight from one of them BF websites? If they really was a bigfoot, could he whip a grizzly bear? Superman? Why is BitterRoot a posting in this thread? He started a conspiracy in the 70's by a shaving possoms and a turning them loose in the Valley and telling everybody they'se 'chupacawbers' a running around in north Georgia! These are the real questions thats got me tore up...


 
and lets get your logic out of the way...I never saw one, so they don't exist. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Cindi (Feb 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> So if someone started a rumor about you.  And it generated a lot of smoke, is there fire?



If you can find some cave drawings to back that rumor up, it just might be true.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 16, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Okay Watch1/Mike... lets go ahead and get them black helicopters of yours out of the way for the new folks? Bigfeets, government conspiracy, cover-ups at schools of higher learning... the only thing missing here is some good ol' fashioned devil worshipping? Has Dick Cheney got something to do with this?
> 
> Why does Bfriendly keep calling the 'logical' folks on here democrats?yours and my definition of Logical must be different/see below for reasons behind Democratic comparison Is that part of the conspiracy? Reckon how it is that all the 'evidence' the bigfeet folks always is a posting all comes straight from one of them BF websites? If they really was a bigfoot, could he whip a grizzly bear? Superman? Why is BitterRoot a posting in this thread? He started a conspiracy in the 70's by a shaving possoms and a turning them loose in the Valley and telling everybody they'se 'chupacawbers' a running around in north Georgia! These are the real questions thats got me tore up...




Real Questions that you call logical?

You just made my point for me, again





> Hey believers, The truth is out! NO SUCH THING AS BIG FOOT!




Can you prove it?   What you just called the "Truth" sounded like it came out of Obama, Reid or Pelosi's mouth...........


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

It is only speculation that I was the one that shaved them possums...However I am certain I know the boys that tossed a couple of really ripe ones on top of the lunchroom breeze way...


ooh ooh... look I am posting in area 51...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought we could only have one driveler going at a time .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cindi said:


> If you can find some cave drawings to back that rumor up, it just might be true.



Can we see these cave drawings of big foot?  We have cave drawings of saber tooth tigers and mammoths, where are those at?


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ima thinking of WOG hunting in Winder...Nodoroc them creek indians called it, anybody know of the bag limit on Wogs or would that be Wogises? Is baiting them Legal?....mite even get a mud bath while i'm thar...


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can we see these cave drawings of big foot?  We have cave drawings of saber tooth tigers and mammoths, where are those at?



Even if there were, this goes to show ya that cavemen obviously had NO imagination what so ever.... Could you imagine what entertainment would be like if everything made could only be about something real.... 

See the movie "The Invention of Lying" for reference.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 16, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Even if there were, this goes to show ya that cavemen obviously had NO imagination what so ever.... Could you imagine what entertainment would be like if everything made could only be about something real....
> 
> See the movie "The Invention of Lying" for reference.



 I wonder if these cave paintings are copyrighted...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I thought we could only have one driveler going at a time .


 
Bigfeets is serious discussion you winder likkin idjit...


In fact, Nicodemus is gonna make a Bigfeets Forum for all of these sightings and ramblings to go in.......


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I wonder if these cave paintings are copyrighted...



My bet is.....   Bigfoot sneaked into the cave.... thought the paints were food..... Mid bite he sneezed..... paint splattered on the walls and WHALAH!!! Bigfoot caveman style!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Real Questions that you call logical?
> 
> You just made my point for me, again
> 
> ...



Dang... we used to kinda be friendly at each other? Now you've done accused me of making stuff up and a acting like a demercrat? You ain't about to start mean-mouthing my Mama are ya?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bigfeets is serious discussion you winder likkin idjit...
> 
> 
> In fact, Nicodemus is gonna make a Bigfeets Forum for all of these sightings and ramblings to go in.......


----------



## Big Foot (Feb 16, 2011)

Bigfoot  - yep, they exist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Bigfoot - yep, they exist.


 


Who knew??? Woody's has a Bigfeets mascot...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Bigfoot  - yep, they exist.









Found one!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 16, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Bigfoot  - yep, they exist.



This post is useless without pics


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Bigfoot  - yep, they exist.



Got any pics of Mrs. BigFoot?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Got any pics of Mrs. BigFoot?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 16, 2011)

Cindi said:


> If you can find some cave drawings to back that rumor up, it just might be true.



Whoops! They was right... this was found by some real important scientists drawed on a cave wall in north Georgia.






There ya' go... PROOF!


----------



## Sargent (Feb 16, 2011)

Bigfoot existing or not is not important.

What is important is that I am a proud member of a forum where "You're a Democrat" trumps "Your momma wears combat boots" as an insult.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 16, 2011)

Sargent said:


> Bigfoot existing or not is not important.
> 
> What is important is that I am a proud member of a forum where "You're a Democrat" trumps "Your momma wears combat boots" as an insult.



 Have to watch the use of the D-word!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 16, 2011)

Swampthang2 said:


> Ima thinking of WOG hunting in Winder...Nodoroc them creek indians called it, anybody know of the bag limit on Wogs or would that be Wogises? Is baiting them Legal?....mite even get a mud bath while i'm thar...



The Creek Indians had a name for the Women Of Gon????


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bigfeets is serious discussion you winder likkin idjit...
> 
> 
> In fact, Nicodemus is gonna make a Bigfeets Forum for all of these sightings and ramblings to go in.......





Sshhhh!!!  I`m tryin` to get em all in one place!


----------



## Smokepoler (Feb 16, 2011)

I keep seein this so -called "Bigfoot Cave Drawins".
What makes them so shore that Bigfoot made them drawins and not somebuddy else?


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 16, 2011)

Smokepoler said:


> I keep seein this so -called "Bigfoot Cave Drawins".
> What makes them so shore that Bigfoot made them drawins and not somebuddy else?



See post number 58.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 16, 2011)

Sargent said:


> Bigfoot existing or not is not important.
> 
> What is important is that I am a proud member of a forum where "You're a Democrat" trumps "Your momma wears combat boots" as an insult.



It does make ya smile doesn't it

Nowadays, if your momma wears combat boots, you should be one Proud American anyhow


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 16, 2011)

Footage that didn't make the last thread..........this has NOT been proven to be a hoax........................Yet.

This old guy remains steadfast............none-the-less, this is another video that cant prove anything.......................sure is interesting.  The part I like is how the guys heart beat and shear excitement level rises.................if hes faking, hes got my attention anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Footage that didn't make the last thread..........this has NOT been proven to be a hoax........................Yet.
> 
> This old guy remains steadfast............none-the-less, this is another video that cant prove anything.......................sure is interesting. The part I like is how the guys heart beat and shear excitement level rises.................if hes faking, hes got my attention anyway.


 
17 year old phony, fake, staged man in a monkey suit.

NEXT!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Footage that didn't make the last thread..........this has NOT been proven to be a hoax........................Yet.
> 
> This old guy remains steadfast............none-the-less, this is another video that cant prove anything.......................sure is interesting.  The part I like is how the guys heart beat and shear excitement level rises.................if hes faking, hes got my attention anyway.




you thought Tojo Yamamoto was the greatest wrestler alive didn't ya...


----------



## olcowman (Feb 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Footage that didn't make the last thread..........this has NOT been proven to be a hoax........................Yet.
> 
> This old guy remains steadfast............none-the-less, this is another video that cant prove anything.......................sure is interesting.  The part I like is how the guys heart beat and shear excitement level rises.................if hes faking, hes got my attention anyway.



Oh come on Bfriendly...they are going to throw you out of the bigfeets lovers club for posting this vid! I'm trying to help you out here pal. Paul Freeman, the 'guy with the heart beat' and all that 'shear excitement' had done been caught faking footprints and sending in fabricated hair samples to be analysed before he popped up with this piece of footage. He publically admitted to getting so frustrated after spending all his time and money looking for evidence and finding none that he starting making his own evidence up! Even all your pals at the bfro washed their hands of him and discredited his submissions. Heck he seen a bigfoot or found footprints and wads of hair every time he stepped outside his front door? 

If you feel this is compelling enough evidence to be a 'believer' I got a picture of me a sitting in Santa Claus' lap (from last year). I'll send it to you and you can dedicate your life trying to convincing folks that a fat feller in a red suit breaks into people's houses once a year and leaves presents...

Come on man?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> you thought Tojo Yamamoto was the greatest wrestler alive didn't ya...



OMG... everybody knows the greatest rassler' ever set foot in a ring was the Fabulous Jackie Fargo!!! Tojo couldn't even tote Rough House 'Nut House' Fargo's athletic supporter! You done caught possom fever from a handling all them ol' nasty things...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Footage that didn't make the last thread..........this has NOT been proven to be a hoax........................Yet.
> 
> This old guy remains steadfast............none-the-less, this is another video that cant prove anything.......................sure is interesting.  The part I like is how the guys heart beat and shear excitement level rises.................if hes faking, hes got my attention anyway.



This used to be a funny thread-now it's just sad...........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Footage that didn't make the last thread..........this has NOT been proven to be a hoax........................Yet.
> 
> This old guy remains steadfast............none-the-less, this is another video that cant prove anything.......................sure is interesting.  The part I like is how the guys heart beat and shear excitement level rises.................if hes faking, hes got my attention anyway.



If you had a video camera, and you saw big foot maybe 20 yards away walking gingerly, would you not try to follow it and keep filming?  I mean the dude dressed up in the monkey suit is walking pretty slow, I would chase and see what kind of footage I could get... ESPECIALLY IF I HAD DEDICATED MY LIFE TO FINDING THIS NONEXISTENT CREATURE


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2011)

Its so simple bigfoot could do it!There that will bring them out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Its so simple bigfoot could do it!There that will bring them out!


 
So you're saying that Bigfeets have Geico insurance?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're saying that Bigfeets have Geico insurance?



I know his cousin does!


----------



## testdepth (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh Oh Oh I have a question? 

NC hunting law states:
It is unlawful to use bait in taking wild birds or to take wild boar or bear with the use or aid of bait, which includes any salt, salt lick, grain, fruit, honey, sugar-based material or substance, animal parts or animal products.

Was the BFRO 20 year veteran Mike Greene in violation of the law for using a ZAGNUT candy bar to bait Bigfoot while hunting him?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2011)

no! taking pics is not hunting! lol


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2011)

Let's all mess with _Sasquatch!_

I know - a mind is a terrible thing to waste.That's why I give to the United Bigfoot College Fund.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 16, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Oh come on Bfriendly...they are going to throw you out of the bigfeets lovers club for posting this vid! I'm trying to help you out here pal. Paul Freeman, the 'guy with the heart beat' and all that 'shear excitement' had done been caught faking footprints and sending in fabricated hair samples to be analysed before he popped up with this piece of footage. He publically admitted to getting so frustrated after spending all his time and money looking for evidence and finding none that he starting making his own evidence up! Even all your pals at the bfro washed their hands of him and discredited his submissions. Heck he seen a bigfoot or found footprints and wads of hair every time he stepped outside his front door?
> 
> If you feel this is compelling enough evidence to be a 'believer' I got a picture of me a sitting in Santa Claus' lap (from last year). I'll send it to you and you can dedicate your life trying to convincing folks that a fat feller in a red suit breaks into people's houses once a year and leaves presents...
> 
> Come on man?



Can you show me that study with Freeman spillin his guts?..............I was trying to find it but could not..............

 BTW-You sure are the encyclopedia of all things Bigfoot  ain't ya....................I am honored to be in your presence...........I dont know anyone who knows as much about the BFRO as you do.

Fascinating to say the least


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you had a video camera, and you saw big foot maybe 20 yards away walking gingerly, would you not try to follow it and keep filming?  I mean the dude dressed up in the monkey suit is walking pretty slow, I would chase and see what kind of footage I could get... ESPECIALLY IF I HAD DEDICATED MY LIFE TO FINDING THIS NONEXISTENT CREATURE



Perhaps...............but you might do something else, something that may even be embarrassing.................just sayin.

I dont know what I would do if I saw one.................dont really ever plan on seeing one unless it is in a glass case, or pictures of one there........


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Perhaps...............but you might do something else, something that may even be embarrassing.................just sayin.
> 
> I dont know what I would do if I saw one.................dont really ever plan on seeing one unless it is in a glass case, or pictures of one there........



There are only two things in this world in which I am not sure of what I would do....ONE...if I encountered a griz on the trail without a fire arm...NOT SURE WHAT I WOULD DO!  Two... If I answered the door and Janine Turner was standin there... the only thing that remotely comes to mind is...."honey look what I got for us"...


Big foot... I'm gettin a lock of that possum hair to show you he ain't real....


----------



## olcowman (Feb 17, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Can you show me that study with Freeman spillin his guts?..............I was trying to find it but could not..............
> 
> BTW-You sure are the encyclopedia of all things Bigfoot  ain't ya....................I am honored to be in your presence...........I dont know anyone who knows as much about the BFRO as you do.
> 
> Fascinating to say the least



Bless your little ol' pea pickin' heart... I sure can!

_"on October 29, ABC's Good Morning America ran an investigative segment on Bigfoot. The broadcast was remarkably skeptical for television — and Freeman himself revealed that prior to the discovery of the Mill Creek tracks he had faked Bigfoot tracks! The Skeptical Inquirer followed up with an in-depth analysis of Freeman's Mill Creek tracks, uncovering not only the Forest Service report, hut additional damaging evidence."_

A little extra for ya...

_" Evidence against Freeman's "Sasquatch hair" came from a most unexpected quarter: one of Krantz's own graduate students, Lonnie Sumer. Sumer presented a paper on the last day of the conference examining alleged Bigfoot hair samples (he admitted to me privately they were from Freeman) and concluded the samples were synthetic fibers. A subsequent article in the ISC journal of an analysis from a Swiss laboratory on hair from Krantz's collection confirmed Sumer's findings. The ISC meeting, coming shortly after the Skeptical Inquirer article and in front of those most committed to a belief in Bigfoot, caused permanent damage to Freeman's credibility."_

More at: _http://home.clara.net/rfthomas/papers/proponent.html_

Know why I know so much? Cause I can read! And I'm the kind of feller that takes time to investigate and do a little research on my own before I make myself look dim-witted by going around spouting off I believe in a fairy tale... awful ain't it? Quit hating on me, I was just trying to help you out? You are starting to look like you need it...

You bought ready for that Santa Claus picture of mine? Maybe you'll do a little better with him than you are with your whole bigfoot thing here?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you had a video camera, and you saw big foot maybe 20 yards away walking gingerly, would you not try to follow it and keep filming?  I mean the dude dressed up in the monkey suit is walking pretty slow, I would chase and see what kind of footage I could get... ESPECIALLY IF I HAD DEDICATED MY LIFE TO FINDING THIS NONEXISTENT CREATURE



Honestly? If i saw me a 10 foot tall 500 pound monkey a walking in the woods here at the house... I'm going to run! I'm going to run get my gun first... then I'm going to run call Channel 2 News... then I'm going to run check with Ronnie Bulloch to see what he's going to charge to mount one of these things. 

Looky here... nothing personal against bigfeets, but i done got me squirrels a chewing on my electrical wires, some bats wanting to move into my attic, a couple of mangy coyotes looking at my little dog like she's a piece of jerky when she goes out to do her business, got a whole passel of deer eating up my wife's flowers, Lord knows how many armidillers trying to undermine my house, a skunk that has been lurking around my bee hives, a phsycotic blue jay with some kinda OCB thats tries to break the window glass out of my kitchen 2 or 3 times a day, and a dang family of yankees just moved on in at the end of the paved road up above me! The last thing I need is a giant monkey-man running around here doing god knows what and causing me more misery! 

So if i ever do see bigfoot... you'll all get to see him cause I'm popping a cap in him and a posting pictures.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Bless your little ol' pea pickin' heart... I sure can!
> 
> _"on October 29, ABC's Good Morning America ran an investigative segment on Bigfoot. The broadcast was remarkably skeptical for television — and Freeman himself revealed that prior to the discovery of the Mill Creek tracks he had faked Bigfoot tracks! The Skeptical Inquirer followed up with an in-depth analysis of Freeman's Mill Creek tracks, uncovering not only the Forest Service report, hut additional damaging evidence."_
> 
> ...



I like how the webpage say that Sumer "Told him in Private" that Sumer got the hair sample from Freeman

You seem to take things you read on the Internet as Gospel. I prefer to study several conclusions, then make my own.

I went on and found this......interesting contradiction to Your Clara.net theory

As far as the BFRO washing their hands of Freeman, you may be correct, the Freeman Footage is no longer on the BFRO Homepage..........or is it?  It is dissected in the film by Jeff Meldrum, Sasquatch, Legend Meets Science........here is another story I found, that talks about Meldrum meeting Freeman and what took place......Care to take a look?  I have highlighted something I find very interesting.  

BTW-even your Clara.net article indicates while some hair samples were found to be Synthetic fibers, others were determined to be "Unknown"...........How can a hair sample be Unknown? Dont we know of Everything that exists?  Maybe Just Maybe Not

From the article below

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/freeman-bf/

One overcast Sunday morning in 1996, Jeffrey Meldrum and his brother drove to Walla Walla, Wash., to see if they could find Paul Freeman, a man renowned in Bigfoot circles as a source of footprint casts. Meldrum–who has followed Bigfoot lore since he was a boy–had heard that Freeman was a hoaxer, “so I was very dubious,” he recalls.

The brothers arrived unannounced, Meldrum says, and chatted with Freeman about his collection. Freeman said he had found tracks just that morning, but they were not good, not worth casting. The brothers wanted to see them regardless.

“I thought we could use this to study the anatomy of a hoax,” Meldrum says. Instead Meldrum’s visit to a ridge in the Blue Mountains set him firmly on a quest he has been on since.



Meldrum, an associate professor of anatomy and anthropology at Idaho State University, is an expert on foot morphology and locomotion in monkeys, apes and hominids.

He has studied the evolution of bipedalism and edited From Biped to Strider (Springer, 2004), a well-respected textbook. He brought his anatomical expertise to the site outside Walla Walla.

The 14-inch-long prints Freeman showed him were interesting, Meldrum says, because some turned out at a 45-degree angle, suggesting that whatever made them had looked back over its shoulder. Some showed skin whorls, some were flat with distinct anatomical detail, others were of running feet-imprints of the front part of the foot only, of toes gripping the mud.

Meldrum made casts and decided it would be hard to hoax the running footprints, “unless you had some device, some cable-loaded flexible toes.”
Insights: Bigfoot Anatomy; December 2007; Scientific American Magazine; by Marguerite Holloway; 2 Page(s)



I noted in my Paul Freeman obituary that while his supporters like Grover Krantz, Jeff Meldrum, and Vance Orchard would back him, others did not know what to make of Freeman’s claims. The late Canadian Sasquatch researcher Rene Dahinden thought Freeman was manufacturing evidence. Freeman’s old Forest Service employers regularly would withhold comment about Freeman’s findings because of a less than clear past involving produced evidence.

Because of the checkered nature of the man himself, the “Paul Freeman Bigfoot Video” can be viewed as one of the best pieces of evidence for Sasquatch by some or just too good to be true by others.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2011)

I almost forgot..........*NEXT*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lordy at all of the long drawn out, yet completely meaningless dissertations you boys done throwed down. How can one man come up with so many words that mean absolutely nothing?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 17, 2011)

Bfriendly come on now? You understand what a contradiction is... right? I said all along that it is impossible for the southeast to be home to such a thing as the bigfoot as described by you fanatics. You still with me? Then I simply stated that I don't know much about the pacific northwest personally, but just based on the habitat and what we know of primates, although '*extremely unlikely*' (if you'd care to go look i used those exact words) I reckon that'd be the only place bigfeets could make a living... trying to twist my posts around too make me look like a nutjob too is pointless for a couple of reasons. 

First of all, my 'uncanny' knowledge of all things bf that's got you all tore up.... that ain't my fault. How many here can say they have had the misfortune of living near and/or intimately knowing two different folks that swear up and down they done seen a bigfoot? Granted one is crazier than an outhouse rat and well the other... he had deeper issues that surfaced later. I done had me a national geagraphic film crew and a skinny russian scientist a crawling around right behind my house practically, a hooting and a hollering and collecting cow hair and a whopping trees with sticks! If you don't understand why I might be compelled to read me up on some bigfeets then they ain't no hope for you.

Secondly, we ain't ever going to find no common ground on this subject apparantly as you can't get past the calling me a democrat (which is purty low down) and trying to find some error or point of contention in my posts. This is easily explained due to our two totally different styles of research and the variation in what we each consider valid material. I look thru out the index of information available, from all avenues of the established sciences, I peruse the historical collections and cultural ancedotal accounts, and when I feel sort of dumbed down enough I even go all the way into a few of the bigfoot oriented websites to contemplate the latest from the 'nether world'... I weigh all the factors and consider the relevent facets of both sides, eventually this leads me to a pretty fair understanding of what I am addressing. From that point it is pretty obvious that some valid conclusions will emerge. On the other hand, you don't trust or believe modern science, ( best i can tell because you think the whole scientific community, world-wide and in conclusion, lied about global warming just to make you mad). Once you established that the fundamentals and general principals of any of the sciences does not apply to the bigfoot phenomenom, you turned to your one and only resource for all your data and substantiated evidence.... that one resource is the web's bigfoot sites. And guess who owns, runs, posts on, and ultimately decides what is presented as viable proof of a bf on these quirky little gems of the internet? I'll help you out again on this one.... a bunch of other died-in -wool, non-conforming, unscientifically minded, opinionated, and often marginally psychotic bigfoot believers and bigfoot promoters. (promoters like Moneymaker, a documented hoaxer and dishonest huckster, who makes money by perpetuating the bf idealogy to simple-minded folks with expendable incomes)

Pretty much the whole thing in a nutshell ain't it? Oh yeah, I purposely throwed in some big words to get me a rise out of Miguel!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 17, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> (1)BTW-even your Clara.net article indicates while some hair samples were found to be Synthetic fibers, others were determined to be "Unknown"...........How can a hair sample be Unknown? Dont we know of Everything that exists?  Maybe Just Maybe Not
> 
> (2) Because of the checkered nature of the man himself, the “Paul Freeman Bigfoot Video” can be viewed as one of the best pieces of evidence for Sasquatch by some or just too good to be true by others.



(1) Real simple... hair samples are labeled unknown due to the inability to positively classify the origin, often due to contamination during the collection process and more often, the deteriation of the cell structures and keratin wall within the follicles which is a normal part of decomposition. This is just the simple science behind analysing forensic hair evidence...

(2) What in the world are you saying here in this statement? Are we supposed to give more credibility to his submissions because he is an admitted liar and perpetuated several obvious hoaxes. How about because of his documented dishonesty and blatant attempts at planting bf evidence, instead of saying he has produced the 'best piece of bf evidence ever' or even thinking his results were 'just to good to be true'.... let's turn our thinking caps on here a minute and call a spade a spade? How about his disreputable reputation and poorly executed attempts to defraud the bf community have made his contributions into bf research illegitimate and of absolutely zero value to the effort. Man I hate to throw that 'common sense' all on you like that... but ain't that a little more apropriate in this instance?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lordy at all of the long drawn out, yet completely meaningless dissertations you boys done throwed down. How can one man come up with so many words that mean absolutely nothing?



I try and skip over those...


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 17, 2011)

I been a thinkin' again, reckon that could be dangerous but anyhoo, sposin' bigfeets a out frolicin' thru the woods one day a breaking off tops of trees, thumpin' trees with sticks, and such, ann he runs across that predetor feller what come down for a hunt and have some time away from his missuses...jest wantin a few more skulls and what not fer his trophy wall and maybe some new critter what to make some fried rinds from and sees bigfeets thar and they gos to scrappin, bigfeets a usein his superpowers again' that predator fellers tecknology....reckon who would whoop who?

reckon it could be possible with all that thar film footage of both of em....what with that "Bigfeet sabooda footage" an all then you got that thar predator feller in about 4 movies..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

Swampthang2 said:


> I been a thinkin' again, reckon that could be dangerous but anyhoo, sposin' bigfeets a out frolicin' thru the woods one day a breaking off tops of trees, thumpin' trees with sticks, and such, ann he runs across that predetor feller what come down for a hunt and have some time away from his missuses...jest wantin a few more skulls and what not fer his trophy wall and maybe some new critter what to make some fried rinds from and sees bigfeets thar and they gos to scrappin, bigfeets a usein his superpowers again' that predator fellers tecknology....reckon who would whoop who?
> 
> reckon it could be possible with all that thar film footage of both of em....what with that "Bigfeet sabooda footage" an all then you got that thar predator feller in about 4 movies..


 

That is one of the most hairbrain rediculous thoughts I've ever heard. Everyone knows that Predator only fights those that are armed with weapons..


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 17, 2011)

reading comprehension meskin.... he said he had a stick....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> reading comprehension meskin.... he said he had a stick....


 Everyone, including Predator, knows that the sticks is for beatin on trees trying to find a mate. Idjit..


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright then, say bigfeets out at the beach one day and he fancys a swim and runs inta that Jaws critter....who whoops who...go!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 17, 2011)

jaws 1... 2... or 3....?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everyone, including Predator, knows that the sticks is for beatin on trees trying to find a mate. Idjit..



If this does indeed work for the bigfeets... wonder if it'd work for regular ol' human-like folks? Say I beat on a tree over here by the house... Ahhh never mind, I just thought of the consequences. Be my luck I'd be done called up a Miss Bigfoot, in an amorous shape who don't comprehend the meaning of no! Nah, that tree beating is a little too risky at my age....

BTW- Bigfoot whoops Jaws... no contest. It's them thumbs thats the advantage they say? Let's make it real.... how about Bigfoot versus WHOOOO-OOH! The Nature Boy, Ric Flair??? Toss up? Flair? Wait is this a pins count anywhere? Steel Cage?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2011)

I bet bigfoot could whup Freddy Kruger.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 17, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I bet bigfoot could whup Freddy Kruger.



not if freddy goes Edward Scissor hands on him....


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sayin bigfeets wuz up again' that Alien critter whats got the extenable jaws and that big glass peanut shaped head?
reckon he whud whoop bigfeet? Whud it be a faar scrap?



Bitteroot...any of them critters includin that thar Queen....


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lordy at all of the long drawn out, yet completely meaningless dissertations you boys done throwed down. How can one man come up with so many words that mean absolutely nothing?



I have read alot of your posts and if this is over your head, I have no quarrels, its all good.

Doesn't seem as though anyone likes my little story...............

Like many other questions to the Cowman, I have been asking to see that Documented Hoaxing by Matt Moneymaker.................

I would seriously love to take it to their forum and Blast Him............Please show me this info so I can check it out.

The phrase about Freemans Checkered past was not mine, it is from the article, and it was over my head too




> I try and skip over those...



Try going slower, you may miss something like others on your side of the aisle...........


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 17, 2011)

BF couldn't whoop none of em cause he's a fake... there is actual video evidence of all the others...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 17, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> I have read alot of your posts and if this is over your head, I have no quarrels, its all good.
> 
> Doesn't seem as though anyone likes my little story...............
> 
> ...






hold that thougth....the meskin is out to track...


tick....tick.....tick.....


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 17, 2011)

lordy this topic of conversation do make some interestin readin' yus sir it do indeed...


----------



## olcowman (Feb 17, 2011)

Swampthang2 said:


> Sayin bigfeets wuz up again' that Alien critter whats got the extenable jaws and that big glass peanut shaped head?
> reckon he whud whoop bigfeet? Whud it be a faar scrap?
> 
> 
> ...



Can't nothing whip one of them evil, acid spitting, double-jawed, nasty egg laying, clothes tearing off, grasshopper looking, no church going, heathen giant roach bugs! Them things give me the bad dreams when I first saw them... I'd say throw one of them 'aliens' in tha woods and you'd get a good idee' just how fast them bigfeets can run! If ol' bigfoot is half as intelligent as them bfers thank he is... he's high-tailing it to the next county when the alien thang shows up... Stinking and toting sticks ain't much fer defense against these outer-space hood rats?

no doubt about it Alien, by KO (meaning kilt' off) in 10 seconds of the first round...


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bee...reckun you got a point thar, yus sir they are defanetly a vile pox on any critter unlucky enough to cross their paths, and dont forget them thangs in the eggs what violate you ifin you poke em'
shooo...just made me have shivers and jeebees..


----------



## sramagesr (Feb 17, 2011)

well maybe there is a wolfman to?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2011)

I was in th' woods today,workin' on a land-clearing job,an'I heered somebody beatin' on a tree with a stick! I near-'bout ran over myself gittin' outta thar,I tell you whut! I'm too dang _old_ ta be fightin' anymore,an' I SHO ain't jumpin' on Mr. _OR_ Missus Bigfoot! No,sirree!


----------



## Ridge Walker (Feb 17, 2011)

I posted this video taken by a Vermont sheep farmer a while back in the oddities of nature forum. Maybe the most compelling evidence of Bigfoot ever captured on film.



RW


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hold that thougth....the meskin is out to track...
> 
> 
> tick....tick.....tick.....


 
Someone had a thought???? Dang, sorry I missed that..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2011)

Ridge Walker said:


> I posted this video taken by a Vermont sheep farmer a while back in the oddities of nature forum. Maybe the most compelling evidence of Bigfoot ever captured on film.
> 
> 
> 
> RW



OK-I'm like totally convinced now....


----------



## Throwback (Feb 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> I still say there is a chance, just wish we could get more educated people on film. Seems the folks who have saw bigfoot have alot in common with people who give interviews describing the tornado that just hit.What say you?



There's a chance the moon is made of cheese too. 


T


----------



## olcowman (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone had a thought???? Dang, sorry I missed that..



You know better than that! I think the last 'real' thought occured back about... post# 277 of that other BF thread?

But I did find us a picture of Bfriendly out in the field a doing his 'bigfoot researching"...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> There's a chance the moon is made of cheese too.
> 
> 
> T


 
That's what I was told!!! 



olcowman said:


> You know better than that! I think the last 'real' thought occured back about... post# 277 of that other BF thread?
> 
> But I did find us a picture of Bfriendly out in the field a doing his 'bigfoot researching"...


 
Well, 0400 here, stupid bright full moon, dogs had to go out so I took a poplar stick that was layin on the ground and started smackin the trunk of that ol' poplar tree in my backyard real hard like. I figured if there was ever a prime opportunity to find out if there was any of them Bigfeets in my neighborhood this was it. I smacked a few minutes and then listened a few minutes, then I'd do it all over again. The dogs were standing there lookin at me like I had lost the last good marble what was rollin around in my skull. 

About the third series of whacks the neighbors porch light did come on, I reckon they heard all the ruckus I was causin, either that, or they do a good job of shavin their bodies and they're really a family of Bigfeets and was attracted to all of the noise.

Either way, I didn't see nothin, and nothin whacked back at me, and the dogs sure did seem to feel a lot better when I laid the stick down and came back inside to make some coffee.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what I was told!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was YOU?!?  I was gonna answer, but I couldn't find my shtick







> There's a chance the moon is made of cheese too.
> 
> 
> T



Got a link? Got some proof of that?.........maybe a sample that the astronauts brought back?  Oh wait, they never went there did they..............suppose that was fake too


----------



## testdepth (Feb 18, 2011)

Ridge Walker said:


> I posted this video taken by a Vermont sheep farmer a while back in the oddities of nature forum. Maybe the most compelling evidence of Bigfoot ever captured on film.
> 
> 
> 
> RW





Wonder why he is chasing sheep and whether he has velcro hands.  That proof is as good as any BFRIENDLY has posted!  

BTW NEXT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so rediculous. Everyone knows Bigfoot is a hoax. But Wood Imps. Now there's something rarely talked about. Come on up to the N. Ga. Mountains, up back in the wilderness above Tate City and I'll introduce you to some of these little fella's. Here's one of em that let me film him last time I was up that way.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is so rediculous. Everyone knows Bigfoot is a hoax. But Wood Imps. Now there's something rarely talked about. Come on up to the N. Ga. Mountains, up back in the wilderness above Tate City and I'll introduce you to some of these little fella's. Here's one of em that let me film him last time I was up that way.



You sure that ain't baby bigfeets?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2011)

for all you that think wood imps aren't real--PROVE THEY AREN'T!!


T


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> for all you that think wood imps aren't real--PROVE THEY AREN'T!!
> 
> 
> T



I know they're real. I seen 'em before when I was drankin'.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 18, 2011)

I took a poll.

I asked a Unicorn, she said "Neigh".

I asked a Fairy, he/she couldn't get off the concept of big feet - big ____. So I moved on.

I asked a Sphinx, but couldn't solve that riddle.

I asked a Fire Breathin' Dragon, but he said he couldn't tell, we all taste like roast chicken to him.

I tried to ask a Black Panther, but he was so busy avoiding trail cams he didn't have time to answer.

I asked a Kraken he said he'd check with the Mermaids and get back to me.

I thought I asked a Space Alien, but now there's a big gap in my memory and I have to stand to type.

This is more difficult that it seems at first glance.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> I took a poll.
> 
> I asked a Unicorn, she said "Neigh".
> 
> ...


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> for all you that think wood imps aren't real--PROVE THEY AREN'T!!
> 
> 
> T



THANK YOU!!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 18, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> I thought I asked a Space Alien, but now there's a big gap in my memory and I have to stand to type.
> 
> This is more difficult that it seems at first glance.



Yeah... them probing's kinda rough on a feller! Thay say it'll get easier after 3 or 4 'trips'.... if I was you I'd quit drankin' and hanging out in trailer parks...


----------



## olcowman (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwback said:


> for all you that think wood imps aren't real--PROVE THEY AREN'T!!





bfriendly said:


> THANK YOU!!



I hate to bust your bubble here Bfriendly but I am going to go out on a limb here and suggest that the post by Throwback was making light of your 'illogical' reasoning in substaniating your belief in bigfeets on here? I may be wrong here and he can correct me... but seeing that normal folks thought processes don't work quite in that matter, and he always seems pretty grounded... I'd lay money he was just funnin'?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> I took a poll.
> 
> I asked a Unicorn, she said "Neigh".
> 
> ...


Dangit!!..


----------



## testdepth (Feb 18, 2011)

For those of you with NETFLIX view it now feature.  There is a program about Cryptozoology.  Its a documentary by a Dr Penn and Dr Teller.  They talk about Loch Ness, the goat sucker and Bigfoot.  It's an astonishing and eye opening video on this subject that includes video footage of what they say is Bigfoot. 

cryptozoology
Cryptozoology is, literally, the study of hidden animals. It is the study of such creatures as the Australian bunyip,  Bigfoot, the chupacabra, and the Loch Ness monster. It is not a recognized branch of the science of zoology.

Cryptozoology relies heavily upon testimonials and circumstantial evidence in the form of legends and folklore, and the stories and alleged sightings of mysterious beasts by indigenous peoples, explorers, and travelers. Since cryptozoologists spend most of their energy trying to establish the existence of creatures, rather than examining actual animals, they are more akin to psi researchers than to zoologists.  

Expertise in zoology, however, is asserted to be a necessity for work in cryptozoology, according to Dr. Bernard Heuvelmans, who coined the term to describe his investigations of animals unknown to science. This focus on evaluating the evidence for "cryptids" was continued by the International Society for Cryptozoology, which is now defunct.


PSI researchers


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2011)

testdepth said:


> For those of you with NETFLIX view it now feature.  There is a program about Cryptozoology.  Its a documentary by a Dr Penn and Dr Teller.  They talk about Loch Ness, the goat sucker and Bigfoot.  It's an astonishing and eye opening video on this subject that includes video footage of what they say is Bigfoot.
> 
> cryptozoology
> Cryptozoology is, literally, the study of hidden animals. It is the study of such creatures as the Australian bunyip,  Bigfoot, the chupacabra, and the Loch Ness monster. It is not a recognized branch of the science of zoology.
> ...



I wonder if you and OCM had the same set of Encyclopedias.......Google Penn and Teller Political views. *R rated Warning inserted here*

 I was gonna post a link, but it wouldn't be allowed.




> I hate to bust your bubble here Bfriendly but I am going to go out on a limb here and suggest that the post by Throwback was making light of your 'illogical' reasoning in substaniating your belief in bigfeets on here? I may be wrong here and he can correct me... but seeing that normal folks thought processes don't work quite in that matter, and he always seems pretty grounded... I'd lay money he was just funnin'?



I too have learned alot from the Master, excuse me, the Professor

Teaching people things is what T does...........but if you dont pay attention, you will miss it and I am afraid you have done it AGAIN

Do you know what a Two way Street is?

Maybe T can chime in and explain it..........


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 19, 2011)

olcowman said:


> .... if I was you I'd quit drankin' and hanging out in trailer parks...



What? And miss everything that makes life worth livin'


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 19, 2011)

I step out for a month and miss a 1000 post thread on bigfoot! Good to see I'm not the only one "lacking imagination".


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> I step out for a month and miss a 1000 post thread on bigfoot! Good to see I'm not the only one "lacking imagination".



Where you been Hermit?  You missed so much fun, we had to start another one..........

Maybe I should post the Original BF Questions, but I will just give you one Question.

Do you think it is IMPOSSIBLE for a Real Bigfoot to exist today?

If you say it is IMpossible for them to exist, then I would like to see your proof


----------



## olcowman (Feb 19, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> I wonder if you and OCM had the same set of Encyclopedias.......Google Penn and Teller Political views. *R rated Warning inserted here*
> 
> I was gonna post a link, but it wouldn't be allowed.
> 
> ...



Yeah I must a missed it... anyway this whole bf thing is running out of steam... you got anymore fairy tales that you're mindlessly devoted too? Loch Ness Monster? Ghosts? You ain't been abducted by aliens and probed.... yet? (i'm sure you're on the list) Tooth-Fairy? Seen any mermaids while playing golf? (ain't this where you developed your current fantasy) How bout them mothmen thangs, you sure they ain't one a living in your crawl space or something? Have you checked your attic for were-wolves lately?

Come on now... our bf thread looks like it is fading fast... anybody else prone to delusions or need glasses real bad?

How would ya'll feel about starting a fund on here to get that Peeler feller up in North Carolina set up on the internet where he could get on this forum?


----------



## Otis (Feb 19, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Fellers, I was wrong. I done saw the critter with my own 2 eyes. Bigfoot does exist. Sorry for all my rants, I was mis-informed.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 19, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> What? And miss everything that makes life worth livin'



I'm with ya brother...Honestly, I could write me a book on the going-ons I have witnessed in good ol' southern trailer parks. Of course it'd be banned in 12 states and 2 foriegn countries and Baptists preachers would be lined up for miles to stack em' and set fire to them!

I lived in good'n for a while in college and we didn't have us no tv... didn't need one. We just moved the couch outside by the front door and we could go on out and sit and watch an episode of cops anytime we felt obliged to! Friday and saturday nights were the best... I'd sleep during the day and sit my clock for midnight so I could be up for 'primetime'.... we'd take us a box of beer out there and sit down and stay till daylight. We had us cops, several episodes of that Jerry Springer show, Divorce Court, and a few real good MMA Super Fights, all going on at once! If'n we was lucky the two big ol' gals in the trailer next to us would bring 'em home a couple of drunk boyfriends from the beer joint and leave the blinds open for us! This of course would lead to the 'Amazing Race' the next morning when them 'boyfriends' sobered up and went to running around the trailer park a trying to find all their clothes and get out of there before Jumbo and Broomhilda woke up and went to missin' them. (this is also the reason me and my room mate limited ourselves to only one box of beer and no likker' dranks... but that ain't a story I am ready to talk about just yet) Those were the days....


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Yeah I must a missed it... anyway this whole bf thing is running out of steam I agree-we need some new evidence... you got anymore fairy tales that you're mindlessly devoted too?I am not devoted to Anything other than my God, Family, Country and Work.   Loch Ness Monster? Ghosts? You ain't been abducted by aliens and probed.... yet? (i'm sure you're on the list) Tooth-Fairy? Seen any mermaids while playing golf? (ain't this where you developed your current fantasy)Actually, I never really thought much about Bigfoot-other than I thought it was likely, until WAY after that Scream I heard.  I would say I have only really been reading reports and other stuff about the Big fella for the last 3 or 4 years How bout them mothmen thangs, you sure they ain't one a living in your crawl space or something? Have you checked your attic for were-wolves lately?I just cleared the attic of Bats a few months ago, and I did not see any of them things and my basement might have something amongst the junk
> 
> Come on now... our bf thread looks like it is fading fast...If we dont get some new stuff fast, it just might anybody else prone to delusions or need glasses real bad?
> 
> How would ya'll feel about starting a fund on here to get that Peeler feller up in North Carolina set up on the internet where he could get on this forum?I thought he already was




Did you ever find that Link to the Matt Moneymaker Hoax?

I would love to shove it in their face over their...........I aint skeered of getting booted from the BFRO


Ever since I saw the Legend of Boggy Creek as a child, I was convinced they could be real..........Call it indoctrination if ya want to, but I remember that night at the Drive-in, probably close 40 years ago.......

I guess you could say, that That was MY Sighting

However, Since then, I Never gave it a thought that I can remember..............my best friend and I NEVER Discussed it that I can remember.  Snookman and I have hunted and fished since Middle school and I dont think we ever even discussed it for a moment.................til about 3 or 4 years ago when he showed me the BFRO site...............kinda weird now that I think about it.


Of course I have seen the Patty Film and the Monsterquest shows, but to me, it was always a given that it was real................Why Not

I remember when the Photos of the Myakka Skunkape anonymously showed up at the Sarasota County Sheriffs office...........
I never thought much of it, other than why Not?


----------



## Ridge Walker (Feb 19, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Yeah I must a missed it... anyway this whole bf thing is running out of steam... you got anymore fairy tales that you're mindlessly devoted too? Loch Ness Monster? Ghosts? You ain't been abducted by aliens and probed.... yet? (i'm sure you're on the list) Tooth-Fairy? Seen any mermaids while playing golf? (ain't this where you developed your current fantasy) How bout them mothmen thangs, you sure they ain't one a living in your crawl space or something? Have you checked your attic for were-wolves lately?
> 
> Come on now... our bf thread looks like it is fading fast... anybody else prone to delusions or need glasses real bad?
> 
> How would ya'll feel about starting a fund on here to get that Peeler feller up in North Carolina set up on the internet where he could get on this forum?


How's about England's version of Nessie? Note the crystal clear photo. Looks like it was taken with Peeler's dollar store camera.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upshot/20110218/od_yblog_upshot/kayakers-snap-photo-of-englands-version-of-the-loch-ness-monster

RW


----------



## AR_hillbilly (Feb 19, 2011)

Proof positive.........

Never believed in the critters myself.........but....

A little bit ago my 3 yr old grandson come and stood by me and pointed to the bedroom, light off and already dark.
"Papa, me...me...me tain't go in there"
"How come son?"
real quiet like he says "There's a bigfoot in there"
"Did you see him yourself?"
"No, but...but...but me know he's in there"

I told the Missus about it, she said his older brother probly tryin to scare him.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 19, 2011)

Ridge Walker said:


> How's about England's version of Nessie? Note the crystal clear photo. Looks like it was taken with Peeler's dollar store camera.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upshot/20110218/od_yblog_upshot/kayakers-snap-photo-of-englands-version-of-the-loch-ness-monster
> 
> RW



That just looks like some floating poo? Hey, but it's a start... I been looking all over the farm for a vampire, a black panther, a... anything! So far all I've found is some fire ants, a armadiller, a buzzard's feather and a dead squirrel... wait a second, bigfoot mighta kilt that squirrel?

Ya'll can't prove that he didn't? And he's all flat and mushed like a bigfoot stomped on him, that's exactly how I found him up by the road!!! I reckon I got me a full fledged case of craptozoology right here in meriwether county... got us some squirrel stomping bigfeets! Stay tuned for updates and I'll run to the dollar store in the morning and get me one of them cameras!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 20, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Where you been Hermit?  You missed so much fun, we had to start another one..........
> 
> Maybe I should post the Original BF Questions, but I will just give you one Question.
> 
> ...



My proof is the fact that thousands of "people" have been trying to prove its existance for 50 years and they cant even come up with a bone muchless a body or a live specimen.  

Proof is in the pudding my friend.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> My proof is the fact that thousands of "people" have been trying to prove its existance for 50 years and they cant even come up with a bone muchless a body or a live specimen.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding my friend.


Well said!!......Hard facts are nonexistent!!......As far as I have seen!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Yeah... them probing's kinda rough on a feller! Thay say it'll get easier after 3 or 4 'trips'.... if I was you I'd quit drankin' and hanging out in trailer parks...






You ain't tellin me nuttin, soon as I discovered the "local" college was do some probing's I was the first one to answer the call.   Not sure about Bigfoot, but I'll betcha the farm the Dr.'s name was Bigfaaaaaaanger!


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

*Gonna rough talk him and then gun 'em down....*

My buddy and I are ready.

We went out and bought us a pair of Bigfeet killas.








Even got his image engraved on the gun:






Time to go hunting for Bigfeets.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> My proof is the fact that thousands of "people" have been trying to prove its existance for 50 years and they cant even come up with a bone muchless a body or a live specimen.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding my friend.



Oh I wouldn't say THOUSANDS.............sure a bunch have.  But lots of people have been trying to find lots of stuff out there that they haven't found yet...............but if you look throughout history, eventually stuff, LOTS of stuff has been found

Actually, if you would pay attention, there are lots of photos, hair samples, tracks etc.... that have been analysed, but determined to be UNKNOWN...........

UNKNOWN?  What an intriguing word to say the least............you cannot states facts about something that is Unknown..........

Hence, you have NO Pudding


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 20, 2011)

Dub said:


> My buddy and I are ready.
> 
> We went out and bought us a pair of Bigfeet killas.
> 
> ...



WOW!!  I dont care how big the Big Fella is, THOSE will KILL it!

Man them are some SWEEEEET cannons ya got there!

Go find ya one and Bring it in!!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 20, 2011)

Ridge Walker said:


> How's about England's version of Nessie? Note the crystal clear photo. Looks like it was taken with Peeler's dollar store camera.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upshot/20110218/od_yblog_upshot/kayakers-snap-photo-of-englands-version-of-the-loch-ness-monster
> 
> RW



 Good Lawd, ya even read that stuff


----------



## olcowman (Feb 20, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Oh I wouldn't say THOUSANDS.............sure a bunch have.  But lots of people have been trying to find lots of stuff out there that they haven't found yet...............but if you look throughout history, eventually stuff, LOTS of stuff has been found
> 
> Actually, if you would pay attention, there are lots of photos, hair samples, tracks etc.... that have been analysed, but determined to be UNKNOWN...........
> 
> ...



You have no idea whatsoever about the modern sciences do you? You keep saying the same thing over and over and it's inane... you are using the word 'unknown' out of context here. There is submissions from your bf buddies that have been labeled indeterminate, inconclusive, indistinct, and undefined... this due mainly to the fact that there is no precise science to identifying physical evidence from an imaginary creature. Your whole 'unknown' hair sample is bogus, what you are calling from an unknown species (or unknown primate)  was catagorized as 'unable to identify' due to either contamination and/or deteriation when the analysis was conducted by proffesionals. 

You been shooting blanks since about your third post... go to the bfro and find you some help or something? If it's come down to you out here on your own defending bigfoot...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 20, 2011)

You beat me to it OCM.  I was going to say something along those lines.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2011)

olcowman said:


> You have no idea whatsoever about the modern sciences do you?Never claimed to be a scientist You keep saying the same thing over and over and it's inaneNo, you are still missing it, just like my "Thank You" reply on a quote from T... you are using the word 'unknown' out of context hereYou say Out of Context, I say Proper Context. There is submissions from your bf buddiesThere have been so Many, of course a bunch of em have gotten spoilt that have been labeled indeterminate, inconclusive, indistinct, and undefined... this due mainly to the fact that there is no precise science to identifying physical evidence from an imaginary creature. Your whole 'unknown' hair sample is bogus, what you are calling from an unknown species (or unknown primate)  was catagorized as 'unable to identify' due to either contamination and/or deteriation when the analysis was conducted by proffesionals.
> 
> You been shooting blanks since about your third post... go to the bfro and find you some help or something? If it's come down to you out here on your own defending bigfoot...



You mean this data base of Known Samples that did NOT Match the ones submitted?
http://www.iamaweb.com/Animal_Hair/animal_hair_images.html


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> You beat me to it OCM.  I was going to say something along those lines.



If you actually go to the BFRO website, you may find some Common Sense which has been severely lacking in this topic from the naysayers.  I like Common Sense, I may even take it over Theoretical Science.

This is the First two paragraphs from the BFRO hair sample study thingy.................it is about 2 years old, but with no body to do a definite comparison, the evidence just keep mounting; just like what Mike (Watch 1) said.

From the BFRO
More than a dozen hair/fiber samples were collected in the wild, in North America, in 2008 (and so far in 2009), and sent to the BFRO. Many have not yet been identified yet, but are likely not primate hairs.

As with any set of hair/fiber samples collected over a given period by bigfoot enthusiasts, most will eventually be identified as known mammals or plant fibers, but some will probably be non-human primates -- the type we are interested in.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 21, 2011)

My common sence and the majority of others tell them that a Bi-pedal ape dosnt exist in the USA.  You cant believe everything you read on the net bud.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> My common sence and the majority of others tell them that a Bi-pedal ape dosnt exist in the USA.  You cant believe everything you read on the net bud.



What grade did you say you were in?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 21, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> What grade did you say you were in?



Probably the one you had to repeat 3 or 4 times?

Someone early on posted they knew you and said there was no way to win an argument with you... perhaps that is absolutely the most accurate of all the posts out of the nearly 1,200 in these two threads... 

Your constant efforts to substantiate your fantasies with the BFRO (a bf site created exclusively to perpetuate the myth and to profit from it's inherent marketability) is pretty entertaining, although the fact that you don't see the futility in it is a little disconcerting... Let's see, we got bigfeet nuts sending hair samples to other bigfeet nuts (no mention of a lab or forensic tech ever) and the bigfeet nuts are as bold to go ahead and predict that they_ "will probably find non-human primates (among the samples) -- the type we are interested in. "_ Well if you don't see the irony in that...

If you are seriously posting this and you believe it is a legitimate counter to any of the questions posed, then arguing with you over anything bf related is pointless and a waste of time.  Instead of using up the energy let's switch gears here, me and you. The mechanics you display regarding your personal beliefs and the illogical manner in which you draw conclusions has piqued my interest... I'm just curious as to whether or not you harbor any other non-mainstream convictions or possess any other unorthodox views that may be considered 'fringe' by some? Government conspiracies? Men in black? Ghosts? Other cryptos? Global conspiracies? Any contact with aliens or dead folks? have you ever experienced time loss, an out of body experience, esp, deja vu', mind control, faith healing, astral projection,


----------



## Dub (Feb 21, 2011)

Again....it's sad that grown folks, tax payers, possible parents......citizens would belive this rubbish.

Sadder still is someone who served in military intelligence......our military......believing in this rubbish.

We wonder what's wrong with our country.  Crackpots like these guys somehow make it through the 'crazy' filters and actually hold important positions.......and they raise kids to believe such outlandish bullcrap.

Lunacy. 


Methinks they are perpetuating this myth to scare off folks from coming near the little secret grooves where they are growing their wacky weed.


Lunacy.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 21, 2011)

Bigfoot would post, but he's still on dial up.


----------



## snookman (Feb 21, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Probably the one you had to repeat 3 or 4 times?
> 
> Someone early on posted they knew you and said there was no way to win an argument with you... perhaps that is absolutely the most accurate of all the posts out of the nearly 1,200 in these two threads...
> 
> ...



Seriously?????  You two need to hook up. I aint never in my life seen anything like the both of ya. He is as normal as anybody!


----------



## snookman (Feb 21, 2011)

It ain't about bigfeets no mo! Now is it?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 21, 2011)

said the man that believes on snook....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> said the man that believes on snook....


 
You hittin the bottle early today??

On another note, I have some very sad news. While visiting the inlaws in Bama this weekend it seems that my wifes mom's side of the family are Peelers from N.C. I guess that fella in the video is kin folks on her side of the family.. But, just as I suspected, in talking with her mom, she said her great grandma would break out the "apple pie" whenever she felt a cold coming on. She said the "apple pie" was a clear liquid that came in a mason jar.

I suspect ol' Peeler been hittin quite a bit of apple pie when he bowed up and started talkin all rough like to Mr. Bigfeets..


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You hittin the bottle early today??
> 
> On another note, I have some very sad news. While visiting the inlaws in Bama this weekend it seems that my wifes mom's side of the family are Peelers from N.C. I guess that fella in the video is kin folks on her side of the family.. But, just as I suspected, in talking with her mom, she said her great grandma would break out the "apple pie" whenever she felt a cold coming on. She said the "apple pie" was a clear liquid that came in a mason jar.
> 
> I suspect ol' Peeler been hittin quite a bit of apple pie when he bowed up and started talkin all rough like to Mr. Bigfeets..



you idjit....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> you idjit....


 
Seriously doood. They are Peelers, and I can attest to a resessive gene in that pool as well..


----------



## olcowman (Feb 21, 2011)

snookman said:


> Seriously?????  You two need to hook up. I aint never in my life seen anything like the both of ya. He is as normal as anybody!



Seriously... yeah. I see a rather unique way to support one's tenets (unique but flawed to some extent?) I guess that is what you are calling normal? Alrighty then... you believe in bigfeets in Ga too I reckon? Well I guess I just ain't normal then in your version of 'normal'? I will somehow manage to live with myself in my world void of a southern sasquatch... 


snookman said:


> It ain't about bigfeets no mo! Now is it?



Well actually it is about bigfeets again... I went and checked my trail cam before dark and was looking at the pics and...







What do you think? It sure ain't no a black panther.... I found his tracks too! But I didn't have me none of that plaster of paris that the real bf folks always have... but I did have me a 80lb bag of sakrete! I got me some casts of them tracks... but they weigh about 40lbs a piece...


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Probably the one you had to repeat 3 or 4 times?
> 
> Someone early on posted they knew you and said there was no way to win an argument with you... perhaps that is absolutely the most accurate of all the posts out of the nearly 1,200 in these two threads...
> 
> ...



Why you constantly try to belittle me I will never understand..........I really try not to be too Condescending.  However, when someone contradicts themselves as you have, even admits they may be out in the Pac NW, but they ain't here,then tries to belittle the one on the other side, well, thats just Democratic IMO.

You say I am using illogical manners in my conclusions; I say looking at photographs and other evidence myself and making my own matches and decisions works for me. 

I admit I may have been indoctrinated since I saw TLOBC as a kid at the Drive-In with my parents.  I believe the Big Fella is Possible. You Dont. You have less proof that he Does NOT exist, than I do that he does.

I have never been burned by anything Bigfoot, albeit, you are quite Nasty sometimes. I am not into conspiracies, but I see nothing wrong with believing in Bigfoot. 

I have never changed my mind about my beliefs about Bigfoot; I have always believed, even though I never really gave it any thought. 


Let me ask you this, Have you ever thought it was Real? Why the change of heart?  Bummer man


BTW-this thread is about as much Bigfoot related Anything I do, ever..........I have not been looking for him.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 22, 2011)

ever wonder why no one has ever called a bigfoot in while predator hunting?


T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Throwback said:


> ever wonder why no one has ever called a bigfoot in while predator hunting?
> 
> 
> T


 

No..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 22, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> You have less proof that he Does NOT exist, than I do that he does.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 22, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Why you constantly try to belittle me I will never understand..........I really try not to be too Condescending.  However, when someone contradicts themselves as you have, even admits they may be out in the Pac NW, but they ain't here,then tries to belittle the one on the other side, well, thats just Democratic IMO.
> 
> You say I am using illogical manners in my conclusions; I say looking at photographs and other evidence myself and making my own matches and decisions works for me.
> 
> ...



Sorry man, i didn't mean to belittle you... i was just firing back and honestly, i can't fathom how you have as much faith as you do have in this subject based on just what you have presented here? Don't take nothing i posted to heart, but you're a bit of a puzzle and i think you know it? (i am too but mine is simply being hard headed) I was serious about if whether or not you believe in some of the stuff I listed... Once again, I apologize. This thread is way to much fun and interesting at times for one of us to get mad and take our football and go home. We have both took some heat about our exchanges on what is many consider a waste of a thread. Hey, I have read plenty of ghost tales, wendigo stories, and a heap of black panther sightings on this forum...

As far as 'did i ever think it was real?'.... well yes I think i thought it could be when i was a teenager? under the circumstances (our family friend, a deputy sheriff said he saw one and shortly thereafter I saw the PG film at the drive-in) although i knew at that time that it just seemed awful unlikely based on the things I knew to be factual. Not only did the science behind such a creature raise some questions, but my family has lived in them east tennessee mountains in that same county since the revolutionary war. My Grandmother is descended from Cherokee (maiden name Bushyhead) who hid in them same mountains to escape re-location to Oklahoma. Basically I had to move to find me someone I wasn't kin to to date (plus i didn't have no real purty girl cousins!)... Every single generation on both sides of my family were farmers, hunters, fishermen, loggers, miners, etc. and spent their lives outdoors in the surrounding woods. Not a single BF sighting among them, which was my biggest obstacle in considering any alledged bf living amongst us...

My Grandmother had hundreds of stories about little men, hoop snakes, panthers, talking bears, worms that lived in the river that were big enough to swallow a house, a couple of ghost tales, and one story about a 'banshee woman' that still will make me get chill bumps when I am sitting on a deer stand waiting for daylight to break. Never a mention of anything that resembled a bigfoot? My great uncle was widely known in the mountains for two things, making and drinking some of the finest likker' around and being the biggest liar in three states... he never even told any lies about a bf.

From the get go I pretty much was a skeptic and as I really read up and considered all the facts, and studied the possibility from some different view points (things like what they would require nutritionally, where they would seek shelter, how many individuals it would take to sustain a breeding population, etc.). I just didn't add up when I put it all together and with the advent of the internet and all the kooks who jumped on the bf band wagon, I had even less faith after seeing that mess. That is the story pretty much, and the reason I find your devotion kinda curious... you are looking at the same bunch of junk on the bfro i did and somehow we reached totally different conclusions???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy Howard have a Donkey. I think Ol' Cowman and BFriendly should collaborate on a novel centered around Bigfeets. I mean, given the scope of their collective posts on the subject they have exceeded a literary piece that would surpass one the size of War and Peace already..


----------



## olcowman (Feb 22, 2011)

Throwback said:


> ever wonder why no one has ever called a bigfoot in while predator hunting?
> 
> 
> T



He won't come to a predator call... but if you sit out in the woods behind your house and say "I believe", "I believe" over and over out loud... eventually he will show up I reckon?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy Howard have a Donkey. I think Ol' Cowman and BFriendly should collaborate on a novel centered around Bigfeets. I mean, given the scope of their collective posts on the subject they have exceeded a literary piece that would surpass one the size of War and Peace already..



I can't stop myself!  I'm afraid to give up! If you let them wear you down they'll have you in their grasp... how do you think they got so many folks to believe in a creature that noone has ever found even one shred of credible evidence? Don't take it lightly or next thing you know you'll be on here saying a "bigfoot walked thru my backyard last night!" I done seen it happen more than once...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

olcowman said:


> I can't stop myself! I'm afraid to give up! If you let them wear you down they'll have you in their grasp... how do you think they got so many folks to believe in a creature that noone has ever found even one shred of credible evidence? Don't take it lightly or next thing you know you'll be on here saying a "bigfoot walked thru my backyard last night!" I done seen it happen more than once...


 
Lots of "apple pie" and wacky baccy..


----------



## testdepth (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You hittin the bottle early today??
> 
> On another note, I have some very sad news. While visiting the inlaws in Bama this weekend it seems that my wifes mom's side of the family are Peelers from N.C. I guess that fella in the video is kin folks on her side of the family.. But, just as I suspected, in talking with her mom, she said her great grandma would break out the "apple pie" whenever she felt a cold coming on. She said the "apple pie" was a clear liquid that came in a mason jar.
> 
> I suspect ol' Peeler been hittin quite a bit of apple pie when he bowed up and started talkin all rough like to Mr. Bigfeets..



One of the funniest posts I have read yet!! 

I have friends that say the same thing about the apple pie liquid refreshment.

So when are you heading over to cusin Tim's place and talking Bigfoot shop   Do you have one of them thar pokin stiks?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

testdepth said:


> One of the funniest posts I have read yet!!
> 
> I have friends that say the same thing about the apple pie liquid refreshment.
> 
> So when are you heading over to cusin Tim's place and talking Bigfoot shop  Do you have one of them thar pokin stiks?


 
I've had a belly full of Peeler descendants over the last 23 years, I'm not about to go buddy up with one of the relative n laws that blatently displays the recessive genes...


----------



## testdepth (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you have the makings of a new TV debate show between OLCOWMAN and BFRIENDLY.

Like Sean Hannity and Allen Combs on Fox.
OLCOWMAN would be on the Hannity side and BFRIENDLY on Combs side.  They would bat Bigfoot back and forth with added video fillers and discussion.  Great entertainment with characters like Miguel's cousin Tim (too much apple pie drink) Peeler and Mike (the ZAGNUT bar baiter) Greene in NC.  Lets not forget the FL trailer park Bigfoot expert getting all excited about women removing their undies and waiting for Bigeets mating season in May.  Very entertaining! 

What format subject header would it fall under?
It's not really an animal show.
It could be a documentary.
It's definitely NOT a reality show. :rofl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

testdepth said:


> I think you have the makings of a new TV debate show between OLCOWMAN and BFRIENDLY.
> 
> Like Sean Hannity and Allen Combs on Fox.
> OLCOWMAN would be on the Hannity side and BFRIENDLY on Combs side. They would bat Bigfoot back and forth with added video fillers and discussion. Great entertainment with characters like Miguel's cousin Tim (too much apple pie drink) Peeler and Mike (the ZAGNUT bar baiter) Greene in NC. Lets not forget the FL trailer park Bigfoot expert getting all excited about women removing their undies and waiting for Bigeets mating season in May. Very entertaining!
> ...


 
Don't forget all of the expert scientific witnesses that have done hair sample comparisons, but have yet to take said hair samples and do a dna comparison...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget all of the expert scientific witnesses that have done hair sample comparisons, but have yet to take said hair samples and do a dna comparison...



And they can release all that copyrighted evidence they have been stock piling on a special episode.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Sorry man, i didn't mean to belittle you... i was just firing back and honestly, i can't fathom how you have as much faith as you do have in this subject based on just what you have presented here? Don't take nothing i posted to heart, but you're a bit of a puzzle and i think you know it? (i am too but mine is simply being hard headed) I was serious about if whether or not you believe in some of the stuff I listed... Once again, I apologize. This thread is way to much fun and interesting at times for one of us to get mad and take our football and go home. We have both took some heat about our exchanges on what is many consider a waste of a thread. Hey, I have read plenty of ghost tales, wendigo stories, and a heap of black panther sightings on this forum...
> I answered, you apparently missed it-again-I think you have selectively chosen what parts of info you want to retain, since sometimes you surprise me with what you reply with in this thread; Snookman is my BFF BTW
> As far as 'did i ever think it was real?'.... well yes I think i thought it could be when i was a teenager? under the circumstances (our family friend, a deputy sheriff said he saw one and shortly thereafter I saw the PG film at the drive-in) although i knew at that time that it just seemed awful unlikely based on the things I knew to be factual. Not only did the science behind such a creature raise some questions, but my family has lived in them east tennessee mountains in that same county since the revolutionary war. My Grandmother is descended from Cherokee (maiden name Bushyhead) who hid in them same mountains to escape re-location to Oklahoma. Basically I had to move to find me someone I wasn't kin to to date (plus i didn't have no real purty girl cousins!)... Every single generation on both sides of my family were farmers, hunters, fishermen, loggers, miners, etc. and spent their lives outdoors in the surrounding woods. Not a single BF sighting among them, which was my biggest obstacle in considering any alledged bf living amongst us...
> Not gonna touch this one...........but if I did, I would be thinking, having to go find someone to date that ain't kin? Kinda sounds like the Bigfoots problem. Maybe there are just a few loners out there, lookin for a prettier Non Kin.
> ...




The science you call factual, like the Need to sustain a Population is Only Theory, nothing more.

 I will agree that it may be a fact that None of your family has ever run across the Big Fella, No one in my family has either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> And they can release all that copyrighted evidence they have been stock piling on a special episode.


 
Copyrights on mythical research. What a concept...


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

testdepth said:


> I think you have the makings of a new TV debate show between OLCOWMAN and BFRIENDLY.
> 
> Like Sean Hannity and Allen Combs on Fox.
> OLCOWMAN would be on the Hannity side and BFRIENDLY on Combs side.  They would bat Bigfoot back and forth with added video fillers and discussion.  Great entertainment with characters like Miguel's cousin Tim (too much apple pie drink) Peeler and Mike (the ZAGNUT bar baiter) Greene in NC.  Lets not forget the FL trailer park Bigfoot expert getting all excited about women removing their undies and waiting for Bigeets mating season in May.  Very entertaining!
> ...



Sorry, but you guys keep missing it; as in Real life, I would so be like Hannity, and you would find yourself on the same side as Combs.

None of you can show me proof that the PG film was faked, nor can you Prove that ALL of the evidence is faked. Anyone who thinks The Jacobs photo is a bear...........................is either blind or is lookin at a different photo than I am.

Simple question, How many does it take to be real?  A:Just one



> And they can release all that copyrighted evidence they have been stock piling on a special episode.



It will hit you like an Avalanche


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget all of the expert scientific witnesses that have done hair sample comparisons, but have yet to take said hair samples and do a dna comparison...



Good Grief Miguel, have you not even seen Monsterquest?

Here, read this......

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/mq-dna/

Here is the article............Things that make ya go hhhmmmm

Well, how could a television program “prove” the existence of a cryptid, anyway?

Unlike some, I am not surprised that the History Channel and the producers of Monster Quest’s “Sasquatch Attack” did not leak the fact that Sasquatch DNA may have been collected. I do not feel upset with Jeff Meldrum because he didn’t rush in front of a microphone soon after the documentary filming to announce the rock-throwing and that a Sasquatch had stepped on a “nail trap.” Ouch!

Perhaps some patience is needed in this field. Why are people disturbed that Meldrum honored the non-disclosure clause in his appearance release, and that he was more interested in getting the hair and DNA test results first? It is interesting to watch such a reaction from some quarters, as opposed to a more extended debate on “What could these results mean?”

Really, you know, we have been here before. Meldrum and the Hajicek crew say they recovered hair, blood, and tissue samples of a Sasquatch. The skeptical DNA specialist found there was nothing there to study. Another scientist claimed to have removed the galvanized nails’ contamination and found the hair was “almost human.” Don’t you remember the different reactions to the Skookum cast hair samples? The Pangboche Yeti hand tissue samples came back “near human, but not human,” in other words, “almost human” in 1991.

There are three layers of keratin in hair: the medulla, the cortex and the cuticle. Missing in this new Monster Quest sample is the medulla (the spongy core), which is present in human hair. But what does this mean? The program never fully explains the possibilities for why this occurred or was found.

The Monster Quest samples collected were also tested for DNA and again that “almost human” finding came back, noting it was like a human sample, with the exception of one base pair difference with humans. The program noted this sample seemed to be from a species that was closer to humans than chimpanzees’ DNA indicated those African apes are.

The rock-throwing incidents were the ones the producers used to get viewers’ interest excited, but the Sasquatch stepping on a nail trap was left out of the pre-screening teasers. I have no idea why that was done, other than idle speculation that the complex nature of the assumed cruelty to the Bigfoot and the DNA testing do not translate well to a trailer.

As to the rock-throwing, for how the people there reacted, it has raised questions in some minds. I have people contacting me with this kind of email: “Why were these guys ‘cowering in the cabin,’ as they put it. If I were at a location looking for evidence of Sasquatch, and suddenly rocks start banging off the cabin, I’m going to go find out who/what is throwing rocks.”

Were they scared? Did they think they were dealing with poltergeist activity or a possible new species of primate? Why stay inside, indeed? For filmmaking purposes, fear, or so they could claim they saw one if a Bigfoot came to peek in a window? This primal human behavior is difficult to understand in terms of the expressed purpose of the mission there.

Certainly, the program covertly hints at pondering on this: What might have happened if someone had been attacked physically by a Sasquatch? Or what would have transpired if a member of the crew had shoot or stumbled across a dead Sasquatch, during this documentary production?

Meanwhile, the tabloid The New York Post is about the only media outlet that has picked up on what might have seemed to be, in another era, very nearly a major finding. I think The New York Times, the Times of London, the International Herald of Paris, and The Washington Post are all waiting for the body to declare any earth-shaking coelacanth-like discoveries, re: Sasquatch.

Meanwhile, take a moment. Do ask yourself the big one, what happens when the first Bigfoot body is found? I wonder what Hajicek’s and Meldrum’s backup plans were for such an event?

The History Channel may have discovered the missing link.

In its new show “MonsterQuest,” an adventurous group braved the wilderness to see if “Big Foot” actually lives in Ontario, Canada.

Scientists Kurt Nelson and Jeff Meldrum spent five days with a video and audio crew at a cabin in the utterly remote Snelgrove Lake, pulling DNA samples from the trap and exploring the forest.

The show has caused a stir among enthusiasts because it has gotten so close to proving the Sasquatch monster may, in fact, exist.

The show made “contact” with the thing on its last night of filming.

“A stone was thrown at about 2 a.m.,” executive producer Doug Hajibeck [sic ~ should be Hajicek] told The Post. “That stone hit like a bullet. It was thrown with amazing accuracy.”

The crew threw a stone back and, in a matter of minutes, a second stone was launched at them.

“I was really scared, and I felt the adrenaline,” said Hajibeck. “When we threw that rock into the woods and then it got sent back, my heart raced.”

Blood, tissue and hair discovered later on a bear trap outside the cabin was tested.

The hair did not match any known North American bear or animal and tests showed an uncanny similarity to human DNA with one exception: the irregular DNA matched that of a primate.

“It is a show that presents and analyzes the evidence,” said executive producer Mike Stiller. “But, ultimately, it’s up the viewers.”
~ Melissa Jane Kronefeld, New York Post.

What’s The Newest Bigfoot Sighting? (0)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Good Grief Miguel, have you not even seen Monsterquest?
> 
> Here, read this......
> 
> ...


 
Cool. So you can provide the results of what percentage of "almost human" that dna was??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 22, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> It will hit you like an Avalanche



An avalanche of horse manure maybe.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> An avalanche of horse manure maybe.



Perhaps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> An avalanche of horse manure maybe.


 
Maybe that's where the Bigfeets get that reported aweful stench of theirs...


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

And it keeps getting better.................remember me mentioning the BFRO and the Animal Planet filming a series of shows?

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptotourism/animal-planet-bigfoot/


What I find most interesting is that they are going to Alaska, NORTH CACKY, GA and FL.........They are also doing Town Hall Meetings to get local knowledge..........They should ask OCM first, he can tell them they aint here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> And it keeps getting better.................remember me mentioning the BFRO and the Animal Planet filming a series of shows?
> 
> http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptotourism/animal-planet-bigfoot/
> 
> ...


 
Ratings. That's all it is. They have determined that there is a large enough lemming group to justify a captured audience for the show's sponsors.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 22, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Sorry, but you guys keep missing it; as in Real life, I would so be like Alvin Green, and you would find yourself on the same side as Hannity.




True...


----------



## testdepth (Feb 22, 2011)

Why watch animal planet's show?  We already know how it will end.  It will end just like Monsterquest ends it's shows, by saying it is undetermined and it may be out there or it may just be what everyone else says it is a fable, myth or legend.  Until a body is found or one is captured it will remain a legend.

Lets see how far off I am!

How about that post by BFRIENDLY?  That's a couple of weeks of discussion material right there.  I am telling you this would be a winning show.  Somebody needs to pitch this to TV producers.  Heck they put Monsterquest on TV and they never resolve anything!  It's a quest so they never have to actually find it.  The whole story is about the quest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

testdepth said:


> Why watch animal planet's show? We already know how it will end. It will end just like Monsterquest ends it's shows, by saying it is undetermined and it may be out there or it may just be what everyone else says it is a fable, myth or legend. Until a body is found or one is captured it will remain a legend.
> 
> Lets see how far off I am!
> 
> How about that post by BFRIENDLY? That's a couple of weeks of discussion material right there. I am telling you this would be a winning show. Somebody needs to pitch this to TV producers. Heck they put Monsterquest on TV and they never resolve anything! It's a quest so they never have to actually find it. The whole story is about the quest.


 
I like the ghosthunter shows better. Even less money is involved to produce one of them. According to them places are only haunted at night, so you get a cheap camcorder with nightshots mode and walk around in low light jumping at every plumbing pipe that knocks.

We could adapt that to a nighttime quest for Bigfeets, deep in the Jacks River region of North Georgia. Everytime a screech owl sounds off we could take off running towards it. Then when a turkey gets to drumming we could prove that we have hard evidence that the N. GA. mountains are infested with Bigfeets..

We could call it Woody's Expert Bigfeets Hunters...


----------



## Smokepoler (Feb 22, 2011)

Here come old Bigfoot
He come groovin' up slowly
He got joo-joo eyeball
He one big rock thrower
He got hair down to his knees
Got to be a joker
He just do what he please

He wear no shoeshine
He got toe jam football
He got monkey finger
He one awesome hider
He say I know you, you know me
One thing I can tell you is
You got to be free
Come Together.....Right Now.... Beat A Tree.......


----------



## testdepth (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the ghosthunter shows better. Even less money is involved to produce one of them. According to them places are only haunted at night, so you get a cheap camcorder with nightshots mode and walk around in low light jumping at every plumbing pipe that knocks.
> 
> We could adapt that to a nighttime quest for Bigfeets, deep in the Jacks River region of North Georgia. Everytime a screech owl sounds off we could take off running towards it. Then when a turkey gets to drumming we could prove that we have hard evidence that the N. GA. mountains are infested with Bigfeets..
> 
> We could call it Woody's Expert Bigfeets Hunters...



Don't forget to add a case or two of ZAGNUT candy bars, a box of womens underwear, a pig squealer call, a pack of female dogs in heat and the hunters would have to be females on their monthly period.  

The women would gaurantee we have a body!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 22, 2011)

A Bigfoot with PMS?

Now I AM scared!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 22, 2011)

Smokepoler said:


> Here come old Bigfoot
> He come groovin' up slowly
> He got joo-joo eyeball
> He one big rock thrower
> ...


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool. So you can provide the results of what percentage of "almost human" that dna was??



Sorry I skipped out for a bit.  I dont remember a percentage, I think I just remember it being the "Conclusion"



> A Bigfoot with PMS?
> 
> Now I AM scared!!!!!


X2 on that one Brother!





> Why watch animal planet's show? We already know how it will end. It will end just like Monsterquest ends it's shows, by saying it is undetermined and it may be out there or it may just be what everyone else says it is a fable, myth or legend. Until a body is found or one is captured it will remain a legend.
> 
> Lets see how far off I am!
> 
> How about that post by BFRIENDLY? That's a couple of weeks of discussion material right there. I am telling you this would be a winning show. Somebody needs to pitch this to TV producers. Heck they put Monsterquest on TV and they never resolve anything! It's a quest so they never have to actually find it. The whole story is about the quest.



This is the most intelligent thing you have said and I think You Nailed it.  As far as the ratings go, I would be surprised if ANYONE on this or any of the previous Bigfoot threads would Miss a show

Wether you believe or not, it intrigues us all, that is a FACT

I remember when the Jacob's Photo came out;  Although I say I have just always thought they were out there, when that photo came out was about the time I first started reading any sighting reports, first time I was shown the BFRO website.  No big deal, I dont think I am CRAZY for enjoying it, believing it.  

I dont believe in Global Warming, and I give alot of the Scientific Community about the same credit.  Show me an analysis and I want to know WHO is Paying you

UFOs; Possible.  Too many Stories with Videos, Crop Circles, Government involvement Somehow(Area 51).  While maybe 99.99% of them are hoaxes, How many does it take for them to be real? A: Just 1

Ghosts? Definitely!

Chupacabra? Yep! Unless that Body that that lady has is proven to be something else.........its a Dog Relative any how.

All the rest of them, I will have to say No Way!


I think of all this Jabbering as an internet hobby  It shouldn't get me in trouble either


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the ghosthunter shows better. Even less money is involved to produce one of them. According to them places are only haunted at night, so you get a cheap camcorder with nightshots mode and walk around in low light jumping at every plumbing pipe that knocks.
> 
> We could adapt that to a nighttime quest for Bigfeets, deep in the Jacks River region of North Georgia. Everytime a screech owl sounds off we could take off running towards it. Then when a turkey gets to drumming we could prove that we have hard evidence that the N. GA. mountains are infested with Bigfeets..
> 
> We could call it Woody's Expert BigfeetsBIGFOOT!! Hunters...




My Goodness, You have been doing some research now haven't you  How you know about Jack's River Area


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Sorry I skipped out for a bit. I dont remember a percentage, I think I just remember it being the "Conclusion"
> 
> 
> X2 on that one Brother!
> ...


 

Here's you a February Georgia sighting. However, I call liar based on the fact that in his opening statement he says he was driving on I-75 and there was no other traffic in either direction... He musta been smokin the good stuff..

http://www.gcbro.com/GAwalker0001.html


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's you a February Georgia sighting. However, I call liar based on the fact that in his opening statement he says he was driving on I-75 and there was no other traffic in either direction... He musta been smokin the good stuff..
> 
> http://www.gcbro.com/GAwalker0001.html



Thanks Miguel! I have never seen this website..........I am gonna check it out.  

BTW-I was not too impressed with the report either


----------



## olcowman (Feb 22, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Thanks Miguel! I have never seen this website..........I am gonna check it out.
> 
> BTW-I was not too impressed with the report either



You'll love these GA reports... 'lady's dog growls at something and the lady is sure it is a bigfoot', 'dude sees bf when he plays loud, heavy metal music... but he has also seen flying saucers too', got plenty of 10 and 12 year olds who 'feel like they are being watched while playing in the woods', and my fav... 'two women out on patio at Ft. Benning smoking (probably not just a regular ol' marlboro either?) and they hear a large animal in the brush that is snorting and grunting just like a hog... but it's a BIGFOOT!'

That is your kind of 'proof' right there brother... the only thing missing is your own 'I heard a weird noise while playing golf' tale and this will undoubtly be the 'go-to' data base for all the *'serious'* bfers out there!

I hate to do this to you again... but do you not find it a little strange that in the article you posted about the monsterquest show that the "on-sight", "trained", and apparantly reputable forensic scientist that was on-site with the film crew analysed the samples (hair and tissue) that was on the nail board and determined them to be 'inconclusive' and incapable of more precise evaluation due to age and element exposure... but when your bf pals send it off to the yahoos at the BFRO it suddenly is found to be 'almost human but with primate characteristics? 

That really puts this whole mystery in the proper perspective (including your contributions) and i am beginning to understand the entire bf phenomenom... in order to see bf evidence when noone else can, and to find faith in ridiculously amateurish evidence and sample submissions all you got to do is believe in bigfoot first and foremost... then the proof will magically appear I reckon?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2011)

olcowman said:


> You'll love these GA reports... 'lady's dog growls at something and the lady is sure it is a bigfoot', 'dude sees bf when he plays loud, heavy metal music... but he has also seen flying saucers too', got plenty of 10 and 12 year olds who 'feel like they are being watched while playing in the woods', and my fav... 'two women out on patio at Ft. Benning smoking (probably not just a regular ol' marlboro either?) and they hear a large animal in the brush that is snorting and grunting just like a hog... but it's a BIGFOOT!'
> 
> That is your kind of 'proof' right there brother... the only thing missing is your own 'I heard a weird noise while playing golf' taleActually I found a report under Weird stuff, that describes someone hearing what sounded like "A Woman Screaming"-YES, it is in there, but back from 2004 and this will undoubtly be the 'go-to' data base for all the *'serious'* bfers out there!
> 
> ...




You still Haven't pointed me in the Direction of that Matt Moneymaker Hoax thing. You have mentioned it several times in order to Discredit the BFRO.  I dont Give a rats behind about the BFRO.
 If they are full of it and You have that Proof, SHOW ME!  I would love to take it back to them and throw it in their face............I have no problem getting banned from their Forum, I wouldn't lose a wink.

Until you show me that, anything that show up from you is the worthless, Rediculously Amateurish .............what did you call it?

I have given you Pictures you can do an analysis of Yourself. You continue to say things that sound like Obama Loving, chill up the leg type Democrats; thats the only way I can describe them accurately.

You are the one making BOLD Statements, Calling Things Facts, but dont have ANYTHING to back it up............Other than a Forest fire Sized BURN by Janice............You are the one here with an agenda..................I honestly Laugh as soon as I think of that show, like when I see a Photo of the Git guy

Why does it bother you so much, that someone might think it is Possible?  Are you really trying to save me
Quit callin names and bring the facts, which you have NOT done. Show me the Moneymaker Hoax..........PLEASE and Thank You!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2011)

> You'll love these GA reports... 'lady's dog growls at something and the lady is sure it is a bigfoot', 'dude sees bf when he plays loud, heavy metal music... but he has also seen flying saucers too', got plenty of 10 and 12 year olds who 'feel like they are being watched while playing in the woods', and my fav... 'two women out on patio at Ft. Benning smoking (probably not just a regular ol' marlboro either?) and they hear a large animal in the brush that is snorting and grunting just like a hog... but it's a BIGFOOT!'



Another interesting note up here..............how you know soooooooo much about all these places? You trying to saves these folks too

Have you been trolling?  Why would a naysayer know so much about all the BF websites?(Unless they had some kind of an agenda, or perhaps an vendetta)..........can you send me the links of the rest of them?  I like reading the stories, even most of them are bogus

It takes just one


----------



## olcowman (Feb 23, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Another interesting note up here..............how you know soooooooo much about all these places? You trying to saves these folks too
> 
> Have you been trolling?  Why would a naysayer know so much about all the BF websites?(Unless they had some kind of an agenda, or perhaps an vendetta)..........can you send me the links of the rest of them?  I like reading the stories, even most of them are bogus
> 
> It takes just one



i went thru and read the Ga posts 'genious', there aren't too many... it took about 10 minutes. Is that an agenda to you? Was I trolling by reading the reports? Perusing the availble information (from both sides, pro and con)You should try it yourself? Sometimes it allows people to make intelligent decisions on controversial subjects...

If you go back and read the posts from the previous thread, I listed 5 or 6 scams/hoaxes (two different times) your boy Moneymaker was either linked to or actually perpetuated... find them yourself and then follow up and verify like a big boy. What is your deal with calling me a democrat? Is it serious or an attempt at humor or what? Is it to 'belittle' me? Son, you're in over your head all the way around here, you can't win. You ain't got a big enough gun to be shooting at me if that is your intention... it's all fun and games to me! Hidden agendas, democrats, trolling, contradictions, naysayer, is that all you got? LOL You ain't sticking with "prove he's not real" still are you? Well unless one is standing beside you right now helping you (which I might believe the fact that your thoughts are controlled by an ape) well that empty space next to you is proof that there ain't no bigfeets. Ain't none in your bedroom, ain't none under the bed or in your closet, ain't none in the woods behinds your house or in the basement at your brother-in laws neither. Know why? Cause he is a figment of your  and some other folks imaginations... that's your biggest problem from the get-go.

Seriously, now go and find you some help from the bfro or something. Everything you've throwed out is either immeadiatly shot down in the next post or more times than not your "expert BF evidence" either contradicts you or is fallible to begin with... surely you are holding something back? The name calling and juvenile junk is getting old in a hurry....

I got one last question, serious time now... are you currently or have you ever been involved in the development of a super-duper, semi-secret bass catching lure known as a "BB Boom".... Raymond ain't a BF buddy too is he?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 23, 2011)

Bfriendly... say you laugh every time you see the Janice show and the "git" guy. Are they about the funniest thing you ever seen? You want to see some real laughs? Get you a video camera and prepare some notes and sit down in front of it and talk about how you have come to the conclusion about bf that you currently have... be sure and talk about your "close encounter" at an urban golf course, don't forget your opinions about science, discuss your "it just takes one" and your "prove it's not real" positions also, and be sure and mention all the bfro evidence that has substantiated your own theories in this matter. You can even throw in how us 'naysayers' are democrats and Obama lovers and how we believe in "unproven" scientific facts.... when you are done post it on the web.

That my friend will be one funny and popular 'youtube' destination. If you don't believe me try it, if you need tech help I'll pay someone close to you to do it. Even ol' Peeler and Janice herself will get a good chuckle out of your 'story'....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 23, 2011)

olcowman said:


> That really puts this whole mystery in the proper perspective (including your contributions) and i am beginning to understand the entire bf phenomenom... in order to see bf evidence when noone else can, and to find faith in ridiculously amateurish evidence and sample submissions all you got to do is believe in bigfoot first and foremost... then the proof will magically appear I reckon?



AMEN!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2011)

perhaps many of the black panther screams people hear are actually bigfoot in heat screams.

T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Throwback said:


> perhaps many of the black panther screams people hear are actually bigfoot in heat screams.
> 
> T


 
Or perhaps they're frustrated from getting all tangled up in the cloths lines..


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Bfriendly... say you laugh every time you see the Janice show and the "git" guy. Are they about the funniest thing you ever seen? You want to see some real laughs? Get you a video camera and prepare some notes and sit down in front of it and talk about how you have come to the conclusion about bf that you currently have... be sure and talk about your "close encounter" at an urban golf course, don't forget your opinions about science, discuss your "it just takes one" and your "prove it's not real" positions also, and be sure and mention all the bfro evidence that has substantiated your own theories in this matter. You can even throw in how us 'naysayers' are democrats and Obama lovers and how we believe in "unproven" scientific facts.... when you are done post it on the web.
> 
> That my friend will be one funny and popular 'youtube' destination. If you don't believe me try it, if you need tech help I'll pay someone close to you to do it. Even ol' Peeler and Janice herself will get a good chuckle out of your 'story'....




I Did hear a scream........It was probably a Cougar, but definitely not an owl..............Funny too is when I started reading some of the reports from my new favorite website, There was about 5 or 6 times in about 12 reports there was described a scream, that sounded like the one I heard.........Several were not described as a woman, but other descriptions would have matched.

That was weird too, I never thought so many have jumped on the woman screaming bandwagon.......I never heard of it til years after I heard the scream..............But I will forever remember what it sounds like

Show me the Moneymaker Hoax! You NEVER did, or I would have Jumped all over it and taken it back to the BFRO, like I promised. 

You did SAY he was involved blah blah blah, but you have had Nothing to back anything up; not even a HufPo article.

 You have Not shown ANY evidence, No studies, Nothing in fact, to discredit any of what I have brought to the table.  I have the PG film, the Jacob's photo, none of which has been Proven to be Fake.

 You say Scientific Studies, and even threw out the Name Einstein once  Never knew he looked into the Big Fella, but I would venture to guess that he was a believer like me that many things are possible............

I never said it was a fact, just Why Not?  Until we have a body in a cage or lying on a table, we cannot say it is a fact. Until you have a Scanner capable of scanning the entire Earth, noting Everything that is on the Entire Planet, you cannot prove the Big Fella is Not out there.....

All you have done is make fun, ridicule and Spin...................That is where the Democrat comparison comes in, Sorry, No Hard Feelins.

Show some, ANY evidence to back up your verbage.  The only reason I put up with you and answer your posts is because you have first handedly been affected by this Phenomenon............you are the only one I know that has had Bigfoot in his backyard, a Russian Scientist   Oh Goodness, that Russians Funnier than that Go on Now Git Guy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> You did SAY he was involved blah blah blah, but you have had Nothing to back anything up; not even a HufPo article.


That one is easy, the HufPo hates Bigfoot like it hates Global Warming opponents..

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/13/rob-gaudet-key-climate-bi_n_230722.html


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That one is easy, the HufPo hates Bigfoot like it hates Global Warming opponents..
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/13/rob-gaudet-key-climate-bi_n_230722.html



Thanks again MC!!

With that article from the HufPo, I think our credibility has just grown a notch!  Wait a Sec, whos side are you on

From the link

Climate change deniersOoh Ooh, That'd be Me-I am denying it! tend to widely embrace all manners of pseudo-science. But the League Of Conservation Voters is wondering if the man behind the "let's vote the eight Republicans who voted for the American Climate, Energy and Security Act in the House out of office" website capandtr8tors.com (BE CAREFUL: like the LCV, I get a huge honking warning message cautioning that the site might harm my computer) is the same man who is apparently really way into Bigfoot.


----------



## testdepth (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear you deny climate change because it occurs naturally.  The Earth we live on cools and warms up naturally and that has been proven scientifically.

What is not factual is that man causes global warming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

testdepth said:


> Sorry to hear you deny climate change because it occurs naturally. The Earth we live on cools and warms up naturally and that has been proven scientifically.
> 
> What is not factual is that man causes global warming.


 
Exxxxxxxactly...

Whereas,,,,,,,,,Bigfeets do not occur naturally, but instead are 100% man made...


----------



## olcowman (Feb 23, 2011)

testdepth said:


> Sorry to hear you deny climate change because it occurs naturally.  The Earth we live on cools and warms up naturally and that has been proven scientifically.
> 
> What is not factual is that man causes global warming.



Oops! Did you forget that Bfriendly doesn't believe in science? If you'd said that the methane from bigfoot flatulence was a big contributor to global warming... he'd been all over that!


----------



## testdepth (Feb 23, 2011)

You must mean like the cows farting away causing holes in our ozone!

If Mr. 8' tall 500 pound Bigfeets is blowing organically in the wind and causing holes I guess BFRIENDLY better start handing out corks instead of ZAGNUT bars.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 23, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> I Did hear a scream........It was probably a Cougar, but definitely not an owl..............Funny too is when I started reading some of the reports from my new favorite website, There was about 5 or 6 times in about 12 reports there was described a scream, that sounded like the one I heard.........Several were not described as a woman, but other descriptions would have matched.
> 
> That was weird too, I never thought so many have jumped on the woman screaming bandwagon.......I never heard of it til years after I heard the scream..............But I will forever remember what it sounds like
> 
> ...


Thank you for "putting up with me" maybe they'll give you a medal for that or something? I can't remember posting anything at all about Einstien? (your fantasies may be expanding) And all the spin I been posting is just logic. Matter of fact I have been quite restrained in posting here considering your childish attitude concerning anything anyone posted that tried to counter your idealogy with facts and logic.... mostly because I am not sure if your are just trying to be funny or if you are really a little 'touch'd' or something?

Whatever... I have no idea how to explain any further to you how subjective reasoning, common sense, and cold, hard scientific facts make all but a few "fringe types" realize the improbability  of such a creature living in our state's woods. Combine this with an objective look at the state of modern day bf 'research' and improbable quickly turns into impossible... you don't get it, your incapable of grasping what I offered, and you are just repeating yourself over and over... how much longer are you going to whine and cry about folks calling you names? I wish you could see the irony in this thread, but I guess it's okay to accuse people of being dishonest and democrats, but not okay to pose questions and point out obvious flaws in your 'evidence'... Too Bad you are missing all this! It's really funny...

Take the posts concerning your boy Matt and do the research on your own... like i did. I know the lazy way is easiest but if you would maybe try and use some initiative and really study some of the data available (instead of sitting looking at pictures on a bf web-site all day) then you wouldn't be on here trying to convince normal folks that there is a giant monkey running around in the woods? (plus I know you ain't going on the bfro and doing anything to get you throwed out of your little bf believers club anyhow, where in the world would you find all your fine 'evidence' at?)

But hey... why not end this on a friendly note, me and you? How about doing the video for me, all you got to do is talk about what you have said right here on this forum... I really think you'll gain quite a bit of attention from your 'unique' way of reasoning! Don't forget to mention all the liars and democrats that are out to mess up your relationship with bigfoot, heck feel free to specifically name me in the video if you like! Come on... I said i'd pay for it if needed?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 23, 2011)

testdepth said:


> You must mean like the cows farting away causing holes in our ozone!
> 
> If Mr. 8' tall 500 pound Bigfeets is blowing organically in the wind and causing holes I guess BFRIENDLY better start handing out corks instead of ZAGNUT bars.



That'd make the list of top 10 worst jobs of all time.... 'Bigfoot Corker'!

they already say them thangs just naturally smell like a cross between a skunk and a gypsy outhouse... can you imagine?


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 23, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Thank you for "putting up with me" maybe they'll give you a medal for that or something? I can't remember posting anything at all about Einstien? (your fantasies may be expanding) And all the spin I been posting is just logic. Matter of fact I have been quite restrained in posting here considering your childish attitude concerning anything anyone posted that tried to counter your idealogy with facts and logic.... mostly because I am not sure if your are just trying to be funny or if you are really a little 'touch'd' or something?
> 
> Whatever... I have no idea how to explain any further to you how subjective reasoning, common sense, and cold, hard scientific facts make all but a few "fringe types" realize the improbability  of such a creature living in our state's woods. Combine this with an objective look at the state of modern day bf 'research' and improbable quickly turns into impossible... you don't get it, your incapable of grasping what I offered, and you are just repeating yourself over and over... how much longer are you going to whine and cry about folks calling you names? I wish you could see the irony in this thread, but I guess it's okay to accuse people of being dishonest and democrats, but not okay to pose questions and point out obvious flaws in your 'evidence'... Too Bad you are missing all this! It's really funny...
> 
> ...



OCM - where do you get the energy to write all these long thought out responses?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Said it once, no twice, no ten times, and im gonna say it again!  Aint no Bigfeets!  You can bet the farm on that one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Said it once, no twice, no ten times, and im gonna say it again! Aint no Bigfeets! You can bet the farm on that one.


 
I don't have a farm. Can you front me one for gambling?


----------



## Otis (Feb 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't have a farm. Can you front me one for gambling?


 



I proved big foot exists to you and you admitted it. Now come clean and admit it in open forum you demoRAT!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 23, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> OCM - where do you get the energy to write all these long thought out responses?



I don't know but its starting to creep me out purty bad... I'm quitting before I have to go see a crazy doctor... it'll be short and sweet from now on.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 24, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> OCM - where do you get the energy to write all these long thought out responses?



C'mon Nightmare, you know where..............When the National Geographic channel showed up at his neighbors and he did'nt get his 15, I think he went off the deepend.......


----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2011)

Just curious as to how many of the believers on here also still believe in Santa Claus?














Grow up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Otis said:


> I proved big foot exists to you and you admitted it. Now come clean and admit it in open forum you demoRAT!


All you proved to me was that your x-wife had big feet, smelled bad and had a nasty disposition.

Not the same thing,,,,,,idjit..


----------



## testdepth (Feb 24, 2011)

olcowman said:


> That'd make the list of top 10 worst jobs of all time.... 'Bigfoot Corker'!
> 
> they already say them thangs just naturally smell like a cross between a skunk and a gypsy outhouse... can you imagine?



  Bout pee'd myself laughing silly.

Not sure who would have the worst job, BFRIENDLY putting the cork in or Mike Greene distracting him with a ZAGNUT bar while he did it!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Just checking in- I see that y'all still ain't found bigfoots yet..........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just checking in- I see that y'all still ain't found bigfoots yet..........



Nope, still just crayon cave paintings, dog hair, an ex wife, and some monkey suits on film.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nope, still just crayon cave paintings, dog hair, an ex wife, and some monkey suits on film.


 
You forgot the garments on the clothslines. I heard that Otis set up 12 clothslines and borrowed unwashed women's garments from all of his lady friends and now has 8 trail cams set up trying to catch Bigfeets in full spring rut coming to check them out.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 24, 2011)

olcowman said:


> I don't know but its starting to creep me out purty bad... I'm quitting before I have to go see a crazy doctor... it'll be short and sweet from now on.



Ditto that................it has certainly gotten a little outta control...........


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 24, 2011)

Besides..........I gots me some new Bigfoot websites I have never seen before..........I have seen a few and Never liked them.............Dont know if I will like this one or not


----------



## olcowman (Feb 24, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Besides..........I gots me some new Bigfoot websites I have never seen before..........I have seen a few and Never liked them.............Dont know if I will like this one or not



Ain't no telling what you'll come back on here believing next?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 24, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nope, still just crayon cave paintings, dog hair, an ex wife, and some monkey suits on film.



That sums up the whole bigfoot phenomenom as good as I have ever heard it! Very profound....

P.S. You must be the only one that saw my cave drawing i submitted?


----------



## testdepth (Feb 24, 2011)

I liked the Oakridge Boy drawing the Miguels cousin Tim drew.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

testdepth said:


> I liked the Oakridge Boy drawing the Miguels cousin Tim drew.


 
Cousin n law...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cousin n law...



You'll have to send him a Christmas card this year...............


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 26, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Ain't no telling what you'll come back on here believing next?



So far, same ole same ole..........I tried getting on a forum, but that has been disappointing as well...........There have been some good/entertaining reading though

It has been pretty cool reading new sighting reports.  I cant believe how many folks say they heard that same scream that I heard(The woman screaming sound that changed into a totally different sound one).  
I still think it is a Cougar/Panther.............I wonder if it was Black one  The only thing I am sure of is that it was NOT an Owl


----------



## Otis (Feb 26, 2011)

I still say they might exist, can I get the last word on this?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Otis said:


> I still say they might exist, can I get the last word on this?


 

Sure, go ahead..


----------



## Otis (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, go ahead..


 



Bigfoot can exist. No doubt about...to be continued.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Otis said:


> Bigfoot can exist. No doubt about...to be continued.....


 How can it be continued if it's the last word??


----------



## Otis (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How can it be continued if it's the last word?? [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> Who shaved you down and taught you to speak anyways?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> Bigfoot can exist. No doubt about...to be continued.....



When I see a statement like this, I think DUH!  Anyone who cant see the whole Can, May, Possibly, Probably, More than likely there IS a Bigfoot, is asleep at the Wheel



> I still say they might exist, can I get the last word on this?



It will be tough.................


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is a Very Short read I found..........there is maybe nothing there, but I find it interesting to say the least. 

 One of the most interesting things I think about when I think of the scream I heard was that it was one sound(Woman Screaming), then went into a completely different growl type sound.............check this little tid bit out from Murray County GA.


http://www.gcbro.com/GAmurray0001.html


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been reading a BUNCH of sighting/strange occurance reports and it is amazing how many talk about the Scream............here is a report from 1948, in Franklin NC.............this almost made the hair stand back up on my neck like it did the day I heard "It"

http://www.gcbro.com/NCfranklin0001.html


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW! First one I have read where they SAW what made a strange scream.......weren't no Owl


I know, I know..........there is NO Proof of any of this.  Could be a Website with a few "Short Stories"


But I do find it interesting to say the least.........

I grew up in Bradenton, just North of this area which we would hog hunt on occasion..........lots of swamps and woods that go for Miles and Miles in Certain Directions.


It is another Short Read you may find entertaining

http://www.gcbro.com/FLsarasota0001.htm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> WOW! First one I have read where they SAW what made a strange scream.......weren't no Owl
> 
> 
> I know, I know..........there is NO Proof of any of this. Could be a Website with a few "Short Stories"
> ...


 

I've been to Bradenton several times. Mostly New York Yankee transplants down there, not many locals. I'm sure that's what was heard screamin.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been to Bradenton several times. Mostly New York Yankee transplants down there, not many locals. I'm sure that's what was heard screamin.



Funny you mentioned that..............I always Said that NO ONE that lived in Florida was from there


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2011)

I've thoroughly enjoyed reading the bigfoot threads on here lately, has been a good comic relief provider during the day! However, I never expected to open the Sunday Times-Georgian (local Carrollton paper) this morning upon arriving at the office, and find a full page story about a couple in Roopville (south Carroll County) and their alleged multiple and ongoing encounters with something.   Thought all of the bigfoot afficianados on here might enjoy it. Don't know these folks or anything else about it.

times-georgian.com and easy to find from there


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 28, 2011)

ryork said:


> I've thoroughly enjoyed reading the bigfoot threads on here lately, has been a good comic relief provider during the day! However, I never expected to open the Sunday Times-Georgian (local Carrollton paper) this morning upon arriving at the office, and find a full page story about a couple in Roopville (south Carroll County) and their alleged multiple and ongoing encounters with something.   Thought all of the bigfoot afficianados on here might enjoy it. Don't know these folks or anything else about it.
> 
> times-georgian.com and easy to find from there



Thanks Brother..............checkin it out now


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 28, 2011)

That is Great!  Not sure how much I buy into it as some of it appears too far fetch for even me

http://times-georgian.com/view/full...n-or-Bigfoot--There-s-something-in-the-woods?

Here is the link.............I passed some E-mails with Matt Pruit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice article, how bout a group of us plan on a trip to Roopville to help these poor pot smokin hippies identify the black bear they have hanging around their place..


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2011)

> Nice article, how bout a group of us plan on a trip to Roopville to help these poor pot smokin hippies identify the black bear they have hanging around their place..



Just let me know, I'm only a few miles from downtown Roopville!  Heck, I'll buy dinner and a couple of beers for everyone. Sounds like a fun time to me.   Think I might go take a tour through the woods on my property and look for some of those primate tee-pees or whatever.  Who knows.....

In all seriousness, my mother lives just south of Roopville and some folks leasing her land for deer season have reported seeing a bear a couple of times.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 1, 2011)

Lemme know how it goes down there..........  I have a long way to catch up on the sighting reports I just dove into..............Great Entertainment

I found another story that I think has been lavished just a little bit 

It is Hilarious though and from Alabama, so check it out

http://www.gcbro.com/ALatuaga0001.html


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2011)

They can dress it up how they want to, but it was still a bunch of people scared by an owl hollering... 

(refers to 90% of these "encounters".)


----------



## Swampthang2 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## olcowman (Mar 1, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Lemme know how it goes down there..........  I have a long way to catch up on the sighting reports I just dove into..............Great Entertainment
> 
> I found another story that I think has been lavished just a little bit
> 
> ...



"Lavished" that's a purty word! I got to remember that'n, I like the way it sounds... and if folks are reporting seeing bigfeets in Alabama I guarantee you they is some lavishing going on... along with some drinking, probably some lie telling, maybe some smoking of some sort....


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2011)

olcowman said:


> "Lavished" that's a purty word! I got to remember that'n, I like the way it sounds... and if folks are reporting seeing bigfeets in Alabama I guarantee you they is some lavishing going on... along with some drinking, probably some lie telling, maybe some smoking of some sort....



Guarantee?  Now thats a purty word

I've been listening to some really cool sound bites too.........On one hand it makes me want to go outside at night and just listen..............but if I heard some of the sounds they make, I would certainly need another pair of pants

I may be way outnumbered by the naysayers on this forum, but I have found a happy place in another one.........

OCM, I will give you credit about the BFRO...........I used to think it was THE place for Bigfoot Info; it still might be.  However, I have just found out that it really is not THE, but rather "One Of"..............One of Many!

I never realized there were so many outfits that do the field work.............I always figured there would be alot of evidence to come out if there was ever a body found for Proof................Now I am SURE of it!

I got a Guarantee for ya OCM, I GUARANTEE, you naysayers will one day be eating Crow and I will be 

Janice will still be a Nutcase, but who know what went on in them thar hills


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

Will it ever end??


----------



## olcowman (Mar 2, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Guarantee?  Now thats a purty word
> 
> I've been listening to some really cool sound bites too.........On one hand it makes me want to go outside at night and just listen..............but if I heard some of the sounds they make, I would certainly need another pair of pants
> 
> ...



There ya go... and you're just getting started. There is all sorts of bf web sites, from those that have tried to take as much as a scientific aproach as possible while addressing this subject matter, all the way to the other end of the spectrum where the sites are populated by folks who have to take pills to weed out some of the voices in their heads so they can concentrate on the message bigfoot is a sending to 'em. I generally like to aggravate those bfers about half-way between the two. 

As far as _"but who know what went on in them thar hills"_... well I grew up and participated in a heap of what was going on up there and I'll tell ya... bigfeets aside, just the parts I know about still keep me awake alot of nights!


----------



## olcowman (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 588931  Will it ever end??



Well no it ain't... leastways till somebody either shoots a bigfoot or shoots all the folks that believe in 'em. I'm on the fence on this 'un...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

You boys and your purty words. I'm startin to believe y'all wear your rainbow shirts when you're out in the woods searchin for Bigfeets.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2011)

olcowman said:


> There ya go... and you're just getting started. There is all sorts of bf web sites, from those that have tried to take as much as a scientific aproach as possible while addressing this subject matter, all the way to the other end of the spectrum where the sites are populated by folks who have to take pills to weed out some of the voices in their heads so they can concentrate on the message bigfoot is a sending to 'em. I generally like to aggravate those bfers about half-way between the two.
> 
> As far as _"but who know what went on in them thar hills"_... well I grew up and participated in a heap of what was going on up there and I'll tell ya... bigfeets aside, just the parts I know about still keep me awake alot of nights!



Yep, There ya GO alright!  Having NO Argument, you start saying the Believers takes pills(BLUE) etc............You are the one that keeps throwing out the ridicule; just like a Democrat..............

We even had a Longstanding member of Woody's post his own sighting at 20 yards, while hunting, 30 years ago.............This was before your decent debate turned into (See Blue above again)

Dare he show his head on here again?  I think not. You cannot prove any of the overwhelming evidence is faked.

Sure I have read reports that I thought were uh, sorry, dont think so kind of reports, and even quite a few of them, but NO WAY do I think ALL of them are fake!

 You say Moneymaker has been caught up in hoaxes, but Have NOT A SHRED of PROOF on even that?!? At least give me that so I can go back and crash Their party!

Mike(Watch1), may have left, but he has received a TON of PMs from Members here on Woody's, that wouldn't dare come out and tell YOU What they have actually Seen with thier own eyes.  Wonder why not

As I said before, I dont care what anyone says bout me. I'll stand here alone and make the argument, Feel Good About it too..........


I believe the evidence I have seen with my own eyes.
 Too Many sighting reports to think every one of them are fake; NO WAY!.....JMHO

How many does it take to be real?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys and your purty words. I'm startin to believe y'all wear your rainbow shirts when you're out in the woods searchin for Bigfeets.



That'd be a Sunset with a Big Ole Bass chasin a Shad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> That'd be a Sunset with a Big Ole Bass chasin a Shad


 
Nopte, I'm pretty sure you boys are wearin one of these when you go Bigfeets huntin'.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 588931  Will it ever end??



NO......................lol

Almost forgot.............here is a short Cherokee County Story

http://www.gcbro.com/GAcherokee0004.html


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone hear anything about this coming out?

http://www.sasquatchthequest.com/

At least they are not calling it the Definitive guide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Anyone hear anything about this coming out?
> 
> http://www.sasquatchthequest.com/
> 
> At least they are not calling it the Definitive guide


 
I can't wait to see how they present their "dna" evidence..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> NO......................lol
> 
> Almost forgot.............here is a short Cherokee County Story
> 
> http://www.gcbro.com/GAcherokee0004.html



So a guy was smoking on his cigar/blount in his back yard, got paranoid, then heard a bobcat/owl screech and got scared.  

Man that is all the proof i need that bigfeets exist.  I am a converted believer. Now I will go burn an X in my head.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 2, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Yep, There ya GO alright!  Having NO Argument, you start saying the Believers takes pills(BLUE) etc............You are the one that keeps throwing out the ridicule; just like a Democrat..............
> 
> We even had a Longstanding member of Woody's post his own sighting at 20 yards, while hunting, 30 years ago.............This was before your decent debate turned into (See Blue above again)
> 
> ...



This used to be funny, now it's just sad. You really care about this a lot, don't you?


----------



## olcowman (Mar 2, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Yep, There ya GO alright!  Having NO Argument, you start saying the Believers takes pills(BLUE) etc............You are the one that keeps throwing out the ridicule; just like a Democrat..............
> 
> We even had a Longstanding member of Woody's post his own sighting at 20 yards, while hunting, 30 years ago.............This was before your decent debate turned into (See Blue above again)
> 
> ...



dang! you sure got it in for me... i hope you don't accidently run up on me nowheres, you'll probably open a can of bigfeet whoop on me or something? You ain't got to them websites where folks believe bf is telepathic and rides in flying saucers with little green fellers... them's the one's that I was talking about needing a pill...

I told you where to find the Moneymaker references... ask nice and i might help you some more?

BTW... you done seen evidence "with your own eyes" now? I thought you just heard a noise while playing golf up above Atlanta? Have you done progressed to seeing em' or something?


----------



## olcowman (Mar 2, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> This used to be funny, now it's just sad. You really care about this a lot, don't you?



if he calls me a democrat one more time... he's going to hurt my feelings. I might have to go and see the voodoo man over in Woodbury (Dr Buzzard) and get me a candle burnt on somebody? Just saying....


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2011)

olcowman said:


> if he calls me a democrat one more time... he's going to hurt my feelings. I might have to go and see the voodoo man over in Woodbury (Dr Buzzard) and get me a candle burnt on somebody? Just saying....



If you(and your buddies) can help yourself for a moment and stop the Ridicule, then I wont think you are acting like a Democrat(thats where that reference comes from)



> This used to be funny, now it's just sad. You really care about this a lot, don't you?



I put my care into other things, things that matter, this really doesn't.........
I am just hard headed and trying to get you guys to see the Light, just as you guys are trying to save me from this hoax of epic proportions



> So a guy was smoking on his cigar/blount in his back yard, got paranoid, then heard a bobcat/owl screech and got scared.
> 
> Man that is all the proof i need that bigfeets exist. I am a converted believer. Now I will go burn an X in my head.



Hollar if you need any help with that



> I can't wait to see how they present their "dna" evidence..



X2 on that Brother!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

olcowman said:


> if he calls me a democrat one more time... he's going to hurt my feelings. I might have to go and see the voodoo man over in Woodbury (Dr Buzzard) and get me a candle burnt on somebody? Just saying....


 
I've had hot wax dripped on me befor,,,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,anyway!!! how's this bigfeets huntin goin? Any conclusive evidence yet?


----------



## olcowman (Mar 3, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> If you(and your buddies) can help yourself for a moment and stop the Ridicule, then I wont think you are acting like a Democrat(thats where that reference comes from)



Dang... I ain't ridiculed nobody for at least 2 or 3 posts here... but you've about put me in the mind to get back started? You being obsessed with bigfeets and demercrats just makes it hard for me to hold back... but i'm doing my best!

I'm trying to show my humanity here and be more mature... cause i'm truly sorry that you believe in bigfeets and voted for Obama... but hey that's water under the ol' proverbial bridge. Look at the bright side... ain't but about what 4 or 5 hundred thousands folks even look at this forum and your pal the prez will be out in a couple of years. Keep your chin up and let's be friends again?


----------



## olcowman (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've had hot wax dripped on me befor,,,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,anyway!!! how's this bigfeets huntin goin? Any conclusive evidence yet?



nah... I'm talking about something else. (but didn't that look like a girl to you too? I'da kilt somebody if i coulda got out of them handcuffs? Errrrr... let's keep that on the down-lo?) No sir, we got us a real, genuine voodoo man here in Meriwether county. Burning a candle on somebody is bad mojo in the hood... they say?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2011)

olcowman said:


> if he calls me a democrat one more time... he's going to hurt my feelings. I might have to go and see the voodoo man over in Woodbury (Dr Buzzard) and get me a candle burnt on somebody? Just saying....



I recommend the "High John the Conquerer" root. Chew some of that and it will smite down your enemies with great and furious wrath.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 3, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I recommend the "High John the Conquerer" root. Chew some of that and it will smite down your enemies with great and furious wrath.



Hillbilly... you're a hiding a mean streak ain't ya? That stuff is sure enough hard on a body... i ain't sure if I'm that mad yet? Now if he calls me a yeller bellied demercrat or a yankee... or tells folks i'm from florida... well then I might be a needing some 'root' about then?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 4, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Dang... I ain't ridiculed nobody for at least 2 or 3 posts here... but you've about put me in the mind to get back started? You being obsessed with bigfeets and demercrats just makes it hard for me to hold back... but i'm doing my best!
> 
> I'm trying to show my humanity here and be more mature... cause i'm truly sorry that you believe in bigfeets and voted for Obama... but hey that's water under the ol' proverbial bridge. Look at the bright side... ain't but about what 4 or 5 hundred thousands folks even look at this forum and your pal the prez will be out in a couple of years. Keep your chin up and let's be friends again?




You just cant help yourself can you...........You haven't been right yet-I didn't voted for Obama...............hes a progressive Democrat............................kinda like you.


----------



## Swampthang2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bigfeets, Vudu, candle wax, politickin', obsessions, ifin' this here aint a thread fer the books ....I jest dont know whut one is then.
Mighty interestin' yus sir.
I'm thinking if you could proof that theroyizin' of multible dimentions that them scientific fellers been batting round twix one another then everybody could be right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Swampthang2 said:


> Bigfeets, Vudu, candle wax, politickin', obsessions, ifin' this here aint a thread fer the books ....I jest dont know whut one is then.
> Mighty interestin' yus sir.
> I'm thinking if you could proof that theroyizin' of multible dimentions that them scientific fellers been batting round twix one another then everybody could be right.


 
My ex-wife had multiple dimensions, as well as mutliple demons..


----------



## Swampthang2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My ex-wife had multiple dimensions, as well as mutliple demons..


...poor feller mine did too...


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 4, 2011)

There's a show on NatGeo tonight [or maybe the Science Channel?] called The Beast Hunter.For the "inquiring mind!"


----------



## olcowman (Mar 4, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> There's a show on NatGeo tonight [or maybe the Science Channel?] called The Beast Hunter.For the "inquiring mind!"



I quit watching them sort of programs about 150 episodes ago... heck, they don't never find nothing?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 5, 2011)

Swampthang2 said:


> ...poor feller mine did too...



X3

Cept yours sounds past tense..........mine is past, present and future tense


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 5, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> There's a show on NatGeo tonight [or maybe the Science Channel?] called The Beast Hunter.For the "inquiring mind!"



Gosh, How did I miss that............gonna have to search and find the repeat............



Found it!  Thanks for the headsup!  It appears to be a New series and the episode that was on(and will be back on) was about the Orang Pendek in Sumatra.  Info said it is the first episode, so they should have more of these shows coming too.................WOOOO HOOOO! 




I know I know, they wont find anything(Duh), but it will still be fun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Gosh, How did I miss that............gonna have to search and find the repeat............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'll give you the cliff notes version. Take cameras, build up a good story, go out in the dark with nightvision (cause everyone knows that when everything that can't be proven comes out) and jerk the camera around everytime a screech owl makes a sound. Then at the end of the show admit to your lack of conclusive evidence.

Heck it's so easy even a BFriendly can do it..


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 5, 2011)

olcowman said:


> I quit watching them sort of programs about 150 episodes ago... heck, they don't never find nothing?



So you did not watch Bigfoot: the Definitive Guide?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 5, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Gosh, How did I miss that............gonna have to search and find the repeat............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome! Always glad to help out a fellow hunter.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 5, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> So you did not watch Bigfoot: the Definitive Guide?



well actually I did flip back and forth between it and the home shopping network (it was brighton purse sale night!) I watched enough to figure out that all is not well in bigfoot land... i swanee i heard ol' Mr. Bigfoot-genius himself (Dr Meldrum, hero of the bfers) state pretty plainly that it was impossible for such a creature to possibly exist outside an isolated section of the pacific northwest....

Hmmm... that didn't sound familiar did it? How bout them reasons he threw in to back his theory up? Whoops!  Seems like I heard them before???? I kinda felt sorry for you and ol' Watch1 when he come out with that bit of wisdom.... I figured ya'll done throwed him out of the club and asked for his "I Believe in Bigfeets" t-shirt and key chain back?

I bet he's a democrat now too?


----------



## olcowman (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll give you the cliff notes version. Take cameras, build up a good story, go out in the dark with nightvision (cause everyone knows that when everything that can't be proven comes out) and jerk the camera around everytime a screech owl makes a sound. Then at the end of the show admit to your lack of conclusive evidence.
> 
> Heck it's so easy even a BFriendly can do it..



I can't ever figure out why they always send a bunch of sissy boys and purty girls out to do the field investigations? If they was 'seriously' thinking they is something to find to start with they'd gather up a dozen or so of us armed, country raised rednecks, give us a case or two of beer each up front (and another if we get something), a loaf of bread and some bologne,(we gotta eat) and buy us some bus tickets to where ever these folks is a thinking these things is hanging out... I guarantee if they is something 'out there' it'll be strapped across the front of the trailway's motorcoach on the ride home! 

I figure they already know (like the most of the rest of us that's halfway got some sense) that's it's all a pile of poo and them sissies probably don't drink beer no how? I mean it's pretty obvious you if you are expecting to see bigfeets and such, you're gonna need a drink or two in ya' to see one...


----------



## Swampthang2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Proof the guberment is a experimentin on bigfeets


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2011)

LAST WORD !!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 6, 2011)

olcowman said:


> I can't ever figure out why they always send a bunch of sissy boys and purty girls out to do the field investigations? If they was 'seriously' thinking they is something to find to start with they'd gather up a dozen or so of us armed, country raised rednecks, give us a case or two of beer each up front (and another if we get something), a loaf of bread and some bologne,(we gotta eat) and buy us some bus tickets to where ever these folks is a thinking these things is hanging out... I guarantee if they is something 'out there' it'll be strapped across the front of the trailway's motorcoach on the ride home!
> 
> I figure they already know (like the most of the rest of us that's halfway got some sense) that's it's all a pile of poo and them sissies probably don't drink beer no how? I mean it's pretty obvious you if you are expecting to see bigfeets and such, you're gonna need a drink or two in ya' to see one...



A bunch of drunk rednecks with guns and a Loaf of Bologna sandwiches.................Yea, they could Certainly "Getter done"!
At least now I know how you think and where you are coming from.  I wasn't sure, but I think I got you figured out now.............I admit, I wish you did have your own reality show................

I would love to see the part where you or one of your drunk redneck friends says, "Here, hold my beer"



> LAST WORD !!!!



Nope


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2011)

I watched "The Legend of Boggy Creek" last night. Hadn't seen that in twenty years or more. Good flick, but I still don't believe in bigfeets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> A bunch of drunk rednecks with guns and a Loaf of Bologna sandwiches.................Yea, they could Certainly "Getter done"!
> At least now I know how you think and where you are coming from.  I wasn't sure, but I think I got you figured out now.............I admit, I wish you did have your own reality show................
> 
> I would love to see the part where you or one of your drunk redneck friends says, "Here, hold my beer"
> ...



Why you wanna call us drunk rednecks?


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Has everyone here decided that big foot can exist are do we still have some knuckle headed democrats in here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> Has everyone here decided that big foot can exist *are* do we still have some knuckle headed democrats in here?



It is "or" you illiterate Obama lover...


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is "or" you illiterate Obama lover...


 


keep on and I will post that pic of you and Pelosi in bed together election night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> keep on and I will post that pic of you and Pelosi in bed together election night



You're just jealous because I got a lifetime supply of Starkist products out of the deal.


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're just jealous because I got a lifetime supply of Starkist products out of the deal.


 

Self! says you should have held out for a lifetime of illegal Mexican labor from her husband, but we know you demorats don't like to discuss that in public.


----------



## testdepth (Mar 7, 2011)

In bed with Pelosi  

You will never prove it!  You cannot prove what doesn't exist.  It's a spook story, phantom, a myth, a legend and no physical proof will ever be located because logically it does not and cannot exist.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 8, 2011)

testdepth said:


> In bed with Pelosi
> 
> You will never prove it!  You cannot prove what doesn't exist.  It's a spook story, phantom, a myth, a legend and no physical proof will ever be located because logically it does not and cannot exist.



I done seen the pictures.... and it ain't a purty sight!


----------



## testdepth (Mar 8, 2011)

olcowman said:


> I done seen the pictures.... and it ain't a purty sight!



Does the picture look like this?


----------



## olcowman (Mar 8, 2011)

testdepth said:


> Does the picture look like this?



Throw in Miguel a wearing a pink throng and some fuzzy handcuffs with a billy goat on a 20 foot log chain, dressed up like Little Richard a standing patiently in the corner and you bout got it pegged...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Throw in Miguel a wearing a pink throng and some fuzzy handcuffs with a billy goat on a 20 foot log chain, dressed up like Little Richard a standing patiently in the corner and you bout got it pegged...


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 8, 2011)

bigfoot is manbearpig


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> bigfoot is manbearpig



Would that be what the "Creature" in this little story is?

http://www.gcbro.com/PAfayette0001.html

Interesting sound description here


----------



## olcowman (Mar 11, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> A bunch of drunk rednecks with guns and a Loaf of Bologna sandwiches.................Yea, they could Certainly "Getter done"!
> At least now I know how you think and where you are coming from.  I wasn't sure, but I think I got you figured out now.............*I admit, I wish you did have your own reality show*................
> 
> I would love to see the part where you or one of your drunk redneck friends says, "Here, hold my beer"
> ...



Thank goodness bfriendly... your dang posts are halfway getting sensible now! (and you didn't call nobody a demercrat that time!) I been a thinking real serious... the kind of thinking that makes my head hurt bad. Somehow or another, probably purely by accident, you done come up with a good idea! I have done been re-evaluating my convictions 'bout these here bigfeets! I reckon your determined and maniacally unfounded believe in such a creature has played a role in my change of heart! ( a real small role, like less than one tenth of one percent... I mostly am changing my thinking cause it suddenly hit me they's money to be made off'a these things) That's the reason I'm giving you the first opportunity to be an investor (I think you'll be what they call one of them executive producers or something?) in the next hit television serious.... 

"Bubba's Booger Huntin' TV Show"

I know I'm excited too! Note that I didn't call it no 'bigfeets' hunting show... that so I ain't narrowed down to just a looking fer big monkeys. No sir, we can look fer chupacabers, ghosts, aliens, sea monsters, you name it! I got too slow down here and not get my unicorn ahead of the cart here... first we need sponsors... well ol' Bill Jordon don't live to far from here and I see him ever once and while... reckon he's ever run up on a bigfoot or a mexican goat sucker? And if some of ya'll help I got a couple of sponsors I'd really like to get after.... they be 'Anhieser-Bush' and 'Hooters'. I kinda favor that bud-lite an awful lot and I figure on ever booger safari we go out on I'll take one of the contributers to these bf threads, and a couple of them Hooters' gals along, to make sandwiches and take notes and such? 

This here ain't gonna be none of that sissy scientific, a gadget toting, looking at film clips, and a listening for weird howling kinda research neither! This here is going to be old school, grab your shotgun and foller' me boys! If any of these things exists, we're gonna go right where these here folks is a swearing up and down they is a seeing em' running around like rats in a corn crib.... and we're gonna _pop a cap in something_! Now i'll be honest... if we get there and figure out these folks is a lying.... well the last 30 minutes or so of the show might be Bubba opening a can of 'you know what' on some folks with vivd imaginations. 

I have included my photo below to allow you folks to ponder my 'movie star' good looks and handsome physique... which i figure fits in fer a show like this. We are just getting starting and I need lots of help... everybody will be amply rewarded for there effort with beer and hooters girls.... open to any suggestions at this point. Bfriendly... pm me and i'll tell you how to make that there check out!







That Peeler feller' ain't got nothing on me....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 11, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Thank goodness bfriendly... your dang posts are halfway getting sensible now! (and you didn't call nobody a demercrat that time!) I been a thinking real serious... the kind of thinking that makes my head hurt bad. Somehow or another, probably purely by accident, you done come up with a good idea! I have done been re-evaluating my convictions 'bout these here bigfeets! I reckon your determined and maniacally unfounded believe in such a creature has played a role in my change of heart! ( a real small role, like less than one tenth of one percent... I mostly am changing my thinking cause it suddenly hit me they's money to be made off'a these things) That's the reason I'm giving you the first opportunity to be an investor (I think you'll be what they call one of them executive producers or something?) in the next hit television serious....
> 
> "Bubba's Booger Huntin' TV Show"
> 
> ...


 

HOLT COW ya mean I spent good money on a "BIGFOOT " tag and there ain't any "BIGFOOTS" to be had  Man doenightmare has been liein to me  he told me there was tons of them up here


----------



## olcowman (Mar 16, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HOLT COW ya mean I spent good money on a "BIGFOOT " tag and there ain't any "BIGFOOTS" to be had  Man doenightmare has been liein to me  he told me there was tons of them up here



They used to be "tons of them" up there... but the dang coyotes eat them up!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 17, 2011)

I think even if they are not where they once were, they may have left behind some clues

I took these photos somewhere back in the woods I think in Paulding county...............dont remember for sure, but I remember looking at these and thinking how Outta Place they seemed to be






This one was one of my favorites cause the top of all of the leaning trees that I could see, were wore slap out, like something had been walking up and down them A LOT. 

Very cool.






This is a closer view of the first pic. I was looking for a picture just like this one, but the structure was only about 4 or 5 feet high and it was in Dawson county(Cant find the picture. Anywho, it lookd Exactly like this one, but the shorter height kinda made me think it was done by a very young something...........maybe a Boy Scout


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> , but the shorter height kinda made me think it was done by a very young something...........maybe a Boy Scout



So there is a Bigfeets Boy Scout Troop out there somewhere??


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Throw in Miguel a wearing a pink throng and some fuzzy handcuffs with a billy goat on a 20 foot log chain, dressed up like Little Richard a standing patiently in the corner and you bout got it pegged...


 








Miguel Cervantes said:


> So there is a Bigfeets Boy Scout Troop out there somewhere??


 

Why? Nancy ruffin' yo feathers up to hard?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

You need to lay off the acid laced stamps Texican. They'll do permanent damage to what little brain you have left.


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to lay off the acid laced stamps Texican. They'll do permanent damage to what little brain you have left.


 


What do you get when you cross a Spaniard with Nancy Pelosi?

I don't know either, but we will see it in a few months.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> What do you get when you cross a Spaniard with Nancy Pelosi?
> 
> I don't know either, but we will see it in a few months.



A liberal who smell like tacos?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> What do you get when you cross a Spaniard with Nancy Pelosi?


Nothing.........Even Spaniards have standards!!


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

olcowman said:


> A liberal who smell like tacos?


 







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nothing.........Even Spaniards have standards!!


 

Miguel has no standards....remember he showers monthly under a full moon


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So there is a Bigfeets Boy Scout Troop out there somewhere??



Perhaps


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to lay off the acid laced stamps Texican. They'll do permanent damage to what little brain you have left.



You got proof of that?  I know its a rumor thats been out there since before I was a youngen...........dont know if I buy it though................


----------



## olcowman (Mar 18, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> You got proof of that?  I know its a rumor thats been out there since before I was a youngen...........dont know if I buy it though................



You did the one with Minnie Mouse on it, didn't you? yep... it's starting to make sense now...


----------



## Smokepoler (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya'll think putting out bait for tryin' to catch a Bigfoot is ethical or do  you think huntin' down Bigfoot usin' skills taught to you by your Bigfoot huntin' forefathers is the only appropriate manner to pursue said varmit?


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 18, 2011)

Im going to bait for bigfoot this yr.  I have his tail on camera.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 18, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Im going to bait for bigfoot this yr.  I have his tail on camera.



Shoot i done been putting out bushels of 'pretend' corn and apples for weeks now! I imagine they're done purty thick here behind the house? Just waiting on the season to open up...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Shoot i done been putting out bushels of 'pretend' corn and apples for weeks now! I imagine they're done purty thick here behind the house? Just waiting on the season to open up...



I've finally got absolute conclusive proof that bigfeets don't exist..


----------



## olcowman (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've finally got absolute conclusive proof that bigfeets don't exist..



What is it ameego?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 19, 2011)

olcowman said:


> You did the one with Minnie Mouse on it, didn't you? yep... it's starting to make sense now...



No silly, it was a TV


----------



## olcowman (Mar 19, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> No silly, it was a TV



And just how long after doing the 'tv?' did you start hearing bigfoot a hollering at you.....


P.S. Where you been? Got to kinda missing trading verbal jabs with ya there for a while?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 19, 2011)

olcowman said:


> And just how long after doing the 'tv?' did you start hearing bigfoot a hollering at you.....
> 
> 
> P.S. Where you been? Got to kinda missing trading verbal jabs with ya there for a while?



I guess about 25-30 Years

Where ya think I been.............I thought I read the biggest data base of sighting reports.............I just found a website that is just as big and has maybe even more reports...........I have been catching up, I guess

Its the gcbro website(as well as some other articles and such)............That would be Gulf Coast Bigfoot something.............very cool.  I am sure you know of it though..................you got me hooked there I think


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

olcowman said:


> What is it ameego?



I can't tell you. It's classified.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like to prove bigfoot exists you need to clean your lens with steel wool

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42240939/ns/technology_and_science-science/?gt1=43001


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2011)

Bigfoot drives a Porsche and is a Duke fan.


----------



## Swampthang2 (Mar 26, 2011)

Of course he drives a Porshie..what wif all them guest apperances on discovery, beef jerky commercials an such he's a rollin' in money. reckon he'll come out wif a new designer fragrance next...O'de skunkape......


----------



## olcowman (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate to say it... and don't tell Bfriendly, please! But I am pretty sure that the bigfoot myth is as dead as these threads? It sure went from hot to nothing in a hurry didn't it? I just plumb run out of things to say against bigfeets and poor ol' Bfriendly and that Mike feller run out of things to say for bigfeets back on about the second page of that first bigfeets thread we had...

RIP Bigfoot....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

olcowman said:


> I hate to say it... and don't tell Bfriendly, please! But I am pretty sure that the bigfoot myth is as dead as these threads? It sure went from hot to nothing in a hurry didn't it? I just plumb run out of things to say against bigfeets and poor ol' Bfriendly and that Mike feller run out of things to say for bigfeets back on about the second page of that first bigfeets thread we had...
> 
> RIP Bigfoot....



So Bigfoot's name is Rip??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like to prove bigfoot exists you need to clean your lens with steel wool
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42240939/ns/technology_and_science-science/?gt1=43001



  Naw, that's just one of those official bigfeet huntin' cameras that BFRO issues to all its investigative personnel. Tim Peeler showed us his official bigfeet huntin' camera on his video.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Naw, that's just one of those official bigfeet huntin' cameras that BFRO issues to all its investigative personnel. Tim Peeler showed us his official bigfeet huntin' camera on his video.



I thought it was just the vasoline that they smear all over themselves and their cameras in order to be slick enough to capture a bigfeets on film..


----------



## olcowman (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought it was just the vasoline that they smear all over themselves and their cameras in order to be slick enough to capture a bigfeets on film..



So hunting these bigfeets involves smearing vasoline all over yourself and your camera? Is they any purty girls currently a hunting these things on a regular basis? I might be persuaded to alter my opinions and do a little bigfeet hunting myself... Miguel you go on and hunt with Bfriendly and Otis, I'll go with the purty girls.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah,yall just go on an' git all greased up, and dab a little Bigfoot in Heat behind yer ears. Be sure an' take a camera person witcha! I'll wait here.


----------



## olcowman (Apr 5, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Yeah,yall just go on an' git all greased up, and dab a little Bigfoot in Heat behind yer ears. Be sure an' take a camera person witcha! I'll wait here.



Oh I plan on it if any purty gals will go along with me! I ain't a going with Bfriendly, or Miguel, or Otis or the rest of these jay-birds. Well maybe Bfriendly cause I figure I can outrun him? I got one problem already... I'm what they call 'extra-large' and then some (just a tad under medium Bigfoot I think) and it'll cost me near $20 for enough vaseline to cover me and even one little bitty gal! Reckon them bigfeets know the difference between vaseline and lard?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Oh I plan on it if any purty gals will go along with me! I ain't a going with Bfriendly, or Miguel, or Otis or the rest of these jay-birds. Well maybe Bfriendly cause I figure I can outrun him? I got one problem already... I'm what they call 'extra-large' and then some (just a tad under medium Bigfoot I think) and it'll cost me near $20 for enough vaseline to cover me and even one little bitty gal! Reckon them bigfeets know the difference between vaseline and lard?



I've heard of folks tryin lard before. They were never heard from again..


----------



## olcowman (Apr 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard of folks tryin lard before. They were never heard from again..



Crisco? 

Reckon that's what happened to folks like D.B. Cooper, Abby Hoffman, and Spudz McKenzie?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

just seen one of them female bigfeetz in winroeganville... watch out miguel. bigfeetz love them cervantes, or is it cervazas either way they love em. so watch ur step.


----------

